# Something is coming . . . .



## dspringer

More to follow.


----------



## Doc

Something is coming..:noidea:..talk to us Doug...:shade:


----------



## archerdad

i remember 2 years ago someone saying we will have microadjust sights... could it be????:faint:


----------



## BowtechAndy

come on man. Let us in on the secret. Don't make me come over there and squeeze it outta Al.


----------



## dspringer

archerdad said:


> i remember 2 years ago someone saying we will have microadjust sights... could it be????:faint:


:zip:


----------



## archerdad

hmmm ... guess not...:thumbs_do


----------



## dspringer

maybe :wink:


----------



## pseshooter300

why so hush hush. So should we just not worry about it and go buy a sure loc or a toxonics.:thumbs_up


----------



## damnyankee

You know it's 007 this time of year.

I know but, if I told you I'd have to kill you:teeth:


----------



## heathshayne

> why so hush hush. So should we just not worry about it and go buy a sure loc or a toxonics.


Do that and you will be VERY disappointed in yourself :ninja:


----------



## RecordKeeper

Douggie, does this new thinger work on a freakcurve?

C'mon man, throw me a bone here!


----------



## SallyQ30

Yup your right, 

Christmas is coming, so is new years, and easter


----------



## sagecreek

Be sure to have Minxy bring plenty down to the Barn on his next trip.


----------



## RecordKeeper

sagecreek said:


> Be sure to have Minxy bring plenty down to the Barn on his next trip.


Great call sage!

Bring it Minxy-boy!:shade:


----------



## walks with a gi

I heard something about one of the sight makers that had something revolutionary in the works. Something about a mirror and the pins or fiber optics will "dissapear" if you torque the bow. Is this the concept?


----------



## dspringer

*hints and allegations*

View attachment 195439


----------



## insolent minx

walks with a gi said:


> I heard something about one of the sight makers that had something revolutionary in the works. Something about a mirror and the pins or fiber optics will "dissapear" if you torque the bow. Is this the concept?



No smoke and mirrors here...

And Archerdad...like a fine wine... all good things take time. What features does it have? well just keep watchin this thread:shade: Let me say that we have listened to your requests and responded... and then some!

Sage and RK... I'm your huckleberry


----------



## insolent minx

pseshooter300 said:


> why so hush hush. So should we just not worry about it and go buy a sure loc or a toxonics.:thumbs_up



If you want a pin sight from the same group that makes the target sight that won EVERY NFAA major last year... you might want to keep payin attention....


----------



## RecordKeeper

insolent minx said:


> No smoke and mirrors here...
> 
> And Archerdad...like a fine wine... all good things take time. What features does it have? well just keep watchin this thread:shade: Let me say that we have listened to your requests and responded... and then some!
> 
> Sage and RK... I'm your huckleberry


WoooooHoooooo!!

I can't wait until the ATA show to see what ya got this year Minx. There is no doubt in my mind that the Stans and the Evolution2 were the best products introduced at last year's ATA show!

BTW....Ru-Shan's Thursday night?


----------



## insolent minx

Recordkeeper said:


> WoooooHoooooo!!
> 
> I can't wait until the ATA show to see what ya got this year Minx. There is no doubt in my mind that the Stans and the Evolution2 were the best products introduced at last year's ATA show!
> 
> BTW....Ru-Shan's Thursday night?


SOUNDS GREAT!!!


----------



## jaws

Hey princess is mine on the way?


----------



## sagecreek

insolent minx said:


> Sage and RK... I'm your huckleberry


There was never a doubt.

My ANTS Evo 2 is feeling lonely.


----------



## Doc

Minx...we're definitely looking forward to the new offering by Copper John. I know you guys will have a great product based on customer feedback. I know when I saw the :zip: at the 1st Leg of the Triple Crown I really liked the :zip: and I think it will help people :zip: when they :zip:


----------



## Jerry/NJ

As long as it doesnt fall apart during the shot....


----------



## Kstigall

I have to believe it's a well made micro-adjust pin sight.

Actually, I need to know shortly if it is because if it is I'll wait on purchasing another Spott Hogg It. But I'm pretty well satisfied with the Spott Hogg and I'm not waiting but for so long!! But I do like trying new (good quality) toys...........


----------



## pdq 5oh

Micro adjust pin sight is what I'm hoping/praying for.


----------



## jaws

Doc said:


> Minx...we're definitely looking forward to the new offering by Copper John. I know you guys will have a great product based on customer feedback. I know when I saw the :zip: at the 1st Leg of the Triple Crown I really liked the :zip: and I think it will help people :zip: when they :zip:


 Hey doc I definatly didnt see the:zip: at the factory


----------



## insolent minx

micro adjust pins... thats all you want?.... Can't you all set your sights higher than that!?!?!?!?


We did! And of course its affordable, top quality.... and made right here in the USA!!!

Maybe some pics would shed some light on this subject....


----------



## insolent minx

jaws said:


> Hey doc I definatly didnt see the:zip: at the factory



A princess never reveals all to her suitors...:shade:


----------



## Doc

jaws said:


> Hey doc I definatly didnt see the:zip: at the factory


As you may or may not know I worked security for Minx this year for the Triple Crown events:shade: So while he was talking on the phone to his buddy in that start-up band called Racal Flatts, I was occupying my time by searching around the CJ Limo...in a silver case marked Top Secret is where I found the prototype:zip: I wasn't certain at first, but when I :zip: I knew it was the real deal....


----------



## RecordKeeper

Doc said:


> As you may or may not know I worked security for Minx this year for the Triple Crown events:shade: So while he was talking on the phone to his buddy in that start-up band called Racal Flatts, I was occupying my time by searching around the CJ Limo...in a silver case marked Top Secret is where I found the prototype:zip: I wasn't certain at first, but when I :zip: I knew it was the real deal....


Well dang Doc...all this time I have been trying to weasel information out of the wrong Secret Insider.


----------



## jaws

insolent minx said:


> micro adjust pins... thats all you want?.... Can't you all set your sights higher than that!?!?!?!?
> 
> 
> We did! And of course its affordable, top quality.... and made right here in the USA!!!
> 
> Maybe some pics would shed some light on this subject....


Well minx how about a micro adj with the ability to use a lens(for ASA) and maybe some wrapped fibers for extra brightness....thats what I'm asking for. Can I have it santa pretty please


----------



## Doc

Recordkeeper said:


> Well dang Doc...all this time I have been trying to weasel information out of the wrong Secret Insider.


RK I don't know how I got the status, but the Minx even gave up the VIP suite at the hotel so I could get it. It is the first suite I have ever had where the wall actually opened up so you could watch TV while soaking in the swimming pool sized jacuzzi:thumb: You could almost swim laps in it. I probably have a pic somewhere.


----------



## jcmorgan31

I was told "something was coming" way way back in July. 4 months later and I now have a possible name!!!!!!! 

At least you guys could put the sound of a heartbeat on your website with a countdown timer and ask me if my pulse is pounding..........:wink:


----------



## Predator

There's a lot of people with new bows arriving daily and they are looking to outfit them.

Better give some details quickly or you'll be missing lots of sales. People are impatient you know.


----------



## RobVos

insolent minx said:


> micro adjust pins... thats all you want?.... Can't you all set your sights higher than that!?!?!?!?
> 
> 
> We did! And of course its affordable, top quality.... and made right here in the USA!!!
> 
> Maybe some pics would shed some light on this subject....


Yes more pics would be helpful!


----------



## Boone

*



micro adjust pins... thats all you want?.... Can't you all set your sights higher than that!?!?!?!?


We did! And of course its affordable, top quality.... and made right here in the USA!!!

Click to expand...

*

Well I can see a flood of used pin sights coming in the classifieds


----------



## dspringer

*another glimpse*

View attachment 195510


----------



## archerdad

it's beginning to look alot like christmas....:angel:


----------



## Doc

*Doc's Sight Wish List*

Extended fibers 
0.010 pin size
Micro-adjust
Light with adjustable rheostat
Positive ball bearing adjustment of mounting bar
2nd axis adjustment
3rd axis adjustment
Smaller diameter sight housing (2 inches or less)
Retractable pin guard
High viscosity level solution
Left-handed:thumb:
Camo/Black/Silver availability
Built-in dampening devices
Lens adapter
One shipped to my door:shade:

How about it?


----------



## archerdad

Doc said:


> Extended fibers
> 0.010 pin size



i would rahter see a .015
.010 is almost too small


----------



## Doc

archerdad said:


> i would rahter see a .015
> .010 is almost too small


My hunting sight has 0.009


----------



## archerdad

:faint: man that is small...


----------



## Hit-em

Are they taking any pre orders ????
If so, what is the selling price on the new sight ??


----------



## Doc

Hit-em said:


> Are they taking any pre orders ????
> If so, what is the selling price on the new sight ??


LOL...you want to buy one and you haven't even seen it yet? Now there is a Copper John believer for you:thumb:


----------



## scottland

This is soooooooooo painful. If it's not getting released until January, why do this to me now :tongue: 

I was perfectly happy before I knew this was coming out. Now I know just enough to bug me for the next month.


----------



## SonnyThomas

*A prevent torque sight ?*

Nothing new, but a maybe a improvement over the orginal. Some years back I got to try the Peep Eliminator, a compound bow rifle sight. Indeed, it did show when you were torquing bow. Basically, it's a rear rifle sight mounted on the riser. It does work with your sight pin or pins and seemed accurate for the il-fitting bow (too short a draw length). The sight weighed 3 oz. and cost about $59.00 (shipping?). If number, email and web is still active: ph 618-526-4427 /Email [email protected]/ www.compoundbowriflesight.com. For hunting I would think it would work very well. Okay, I was not impressed enough to change my hunting rig, but that it show the bow being twisted or the shooter not using proper form was there to see.


----------



## Hit-em

Heck, It'll go great with my new Hoyt Vectrix XL & Spot Hogg Whammy rest both bought without having in hand first :wink:


----------



## jcmorgan31

Where'd all the pictures go???????


----------



## PAKraig

dspringer said:


> View attachment 195510



Here's the message I get when I try to see one of dspringer's pictures:

"Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator."

:noidea:


----------



## jcmorgan31

Same here....

Now what do I have to look forward to every day?????


----------



## RobVos

dspringer said:


> View attachment 195510



Hey -- I only get an invalid attachment???? Is that some sort of sick joke???:mg: :sad:


----------



## pdq 5oh

insolent minx said:


> micro adjust pins... thats all you want?.... Can't you all set your sights higher than that!?!?!?!?
> 
> 
> We did! And of course its affordable, top quality.... and made right here in the USA!!!
> 
> Maybe some pics would shed some light on this subject....


Micro adjust with the ability to remove pins easily. It's not a question of how high I set my sights, rather how easily I can micro adjust them. :shade:


----------



## sagecreek

It's fair to say I have my "sights" very high.


----------



## dspringer

*a little more*

I am not sure what happened to the original photos I posted, I IM'd miked to see if he can put them back up. If not, I will repost them. In the meantime . . . . .


----------



## PAKraig

Well, there's your vertical and horizontal microadjust *pdq*.


----------



## sagecreek

PAKraig said:


> Well, there's your vertical and horizontal microadjust *pdq*.


Yep, with a rather long button head cap machine screw.


----------



## dspringer

*earlier pics*

I was unable to get the pics on the earlier posts to reappear, so here they are again....


----------



## Doc

I see it


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

independant micro adjustment of all pins would be really cool, i hate dialing in the first one precisely then trying to move the others with an allen wrench.

i would still like to see a 3rd axis adjustment feature on the ants that allows for independant adjustment of 2nd & 3rd axis. Right now you need about 4 hands to make sure the 2nd axis doesn't move when you're adjusting the 3rd axis, PIA if you ask me, that is the only reason I dumped it originally.


----------



## KEN-813

Is that suppose to be a Wheres Waldo type of an ad


----------



## dspringer

*a picture of the entire sight . . . .*

Ok, here is a pic of eric shooting the sight with the new Bowtec Guardian.


----------



## insolent minx

Thats a good lookin....




















archer


----------



## RecordKeeper

dspringer said:


> Ok, here is a pic of eric shooting the sight with the new Bowtec Guardian.
> View attachment 196339


Can't see much of the sight. The bow is kinda interesting though.  

Bring it to Vegas Minx.


----------



## insolent minx

Double Lung 'Em said:


> independant micro adjustment of all pins would be really cool, i hate dialing in the first one precisely then trying to move the others with an allen wrench.
> 
> i would still like to see a 3rd axis adjustment feature on the ants that allows for independant adjustment of 2nd & 3rd axis. Right now you need about 4 hands to make sure the 2nd axis doesn't move when you're adjusting the 3rd axis, PIA if you ask me, that is the only reason I dumped it originally.



Ok... we've got you covered... in both requests (but thats for another thread:shade: )


----------



## jcmorgan31

I'm just hoping Minx's definition of the word "affordable" is similar to mine.  


The only way you can exceed my expectations Minx is to release this baby tomorrow.........


----------



## pdq 5oh

What about a dove tail mount?


----------



## Unk Bond

*Reply*

Well I have seen 3 parts.And I think we have  a new L---T :thumbs_up 
Thats part of it.
lLater


----------



## dspringer

*look ma, no lights . . . .*


----------



## Unk Bond

*Reply*



dspringer said:


> View attachment 196548


Great :thumbs_up 

Now when I look at a fiber dot. I see 3 :angry: 

Just wondering how many I would see of the red or green. Now if I only see one.Then I know I will halft to have one.

Just a thought here. Maybe I could be your field tester on this issue of seeing more than one dot at a tim.


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

*3rd axis adjustment*

if you've guys got the 3rd axis adjustment figured out i'll be buying one.


----------



## blackcat

dspringer said:


> Ok, here is a pic of eric shooting the sight with the new Bowtec Guardian.



And here I thought you and M were tight:boxing:


----------



## goofy2788

Okay Minx..better box one of those up for me and get it in the mail now...you know you can't release anything without me trying it out first 






Now here's what i want...and it looks like you just may have done it. I want a sight I can use for hunting..durable, able to see in lowlight situation, trustworthy...and for target shooting...microadjustable, able to see the target without the pins blocking it out, lens capable...If you've done that I'm getting one!!!!


----------



## OneBowTie

insolent minx said:


> Thats a good lookin....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> archer



wow....looks to me like when someone got there first beater .....ugly all day long...and yet you just cant help try to accessorize it with expensive bling bling.....

no matter what you throw on those two uglies....MINX,GUARDIAN....it aint gonna help.....ugly is...ugly


----------



## sagecreek

OneBowTie said:


> no matter what you throw on those two uglies....MINX,GUARDIAN....it aint gonna help.....ugly is...ugly


Word!


----------



## insolent minx

My Black Martin C4 combined with the DN2 Competiton model looks a WHOLE lot better! Shot out in snow for an hour last night.... I about froze till I broke... but the equipment performed flawlessly. Pics later... maybe I'll look better with them next to me:shade: 


Kitty... back in the kitchen


----------



## dspringer

*Merry Christmas*


----------



## sagecreek

I like the sight pins on the wreath!


----------



## cutter10x

:jaw: :jaw:  


insolent minx said:


> Thats a good lookin....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> archer


----------



## Doc

Doug you have that picture all wrong:wink: I fixed it for you:thumb:


----------



## PUG

*hey...*



insolent minx said:


> My Black Martin C4 combined with the DN2 Competiton model looks a WHOLE lot better! Shot out in snow for an hour last night.... I about froze till I broke... but the equipment performed flawlessly. Pics later... maybe I'll look better with them next to me:shade:
> 
> 
> Kitty... back in the kitchen


Aight Springer....lets see some pics of your Black Martin C4...


----------



## damnyankee

After all a picture is worth a thousand words. 

And talk is cheap


----------



## insolent minx

Doc said:


> Doug you have that picture all wrong:wink: I fixed it for you:thumb:


LOL!!!!!


----------



## GVDocHoliday

OneBowTie said:


> wow....looks to me like when someone got there first beater .....ugly all day long...and yet you just cant help try to accessorize it with expensive bling bling.....
> 
> no matter what you throw on those two uglies....MINX,GUARDIAN....it aint gonna help.....ugly is...ugly


What are you talking about. Did you not see that sexy pic on the cover of ArrowTrade magazine for November? That was some serious Tom selleck magnum PI chest hair flare going on man. How can that be ugly? I'm just ticked that was covered up for this thread ****.


----------



## Ib4Hoyt

*Thanks dspringer*

thanks for the clicker hasp, it works fine......
thanks for the release offer ,,,,,,,check your e-mail


----------



## RecordKeeper

GVDocHoliday said:


> What are you talking about. Did you not see that sexy pic on the cover of ArrowTrade magazine for November? That was some serious Tom selleck magnum PI chest hair flare going on man. How can that be ugly? I'm just ticked that was covered up for this thread ****.


Oh yeah.....

I saw that and liked it. In fact, I framed it.....wrapped it......addressed it....and then sent it.....

To GOT LUCKY!


----------



## PUG

*ok...*

How about some more teaser pics!!

Inquireing minds want to know!!


----------



## bill_rollins

*yes atleast some teaser pics*

please give us some teaser pics as I want one already and I will be shooting it at the ibo indoor worlds!


----------



## mlviper

Come on, more pics


Thnx

matt


----------



## sagecreek

mlviper said:


> Come on, more pics
> 
> 
> Thnx
> 
> matt


and not of hot male archers! ukey: 

:wink: 

But the real deal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Copper John

*the slow painful rollout continues.....*

Don't assume that you see everything yet... there is a ton more to come.....


----------



## sagecreek

Copper John said:


> Don't assume that you see everything yet... there is a ton more to come.....


GRIV?

Is that you?


----------



## MadArcher

come on cant wait any longer i am getting weakerukey: ukey: ukey:


----------



## bill_rollins

*ok can we pre order*

can we pre order and what length extension bars does it come with!


----------



## MSCJEM

*ttt*

We need more pics


----------



## dspringer

*ok....*


----------



## sagecreek

OK,

we know its got at lest 3 pins and they are all micro adjustable. Much better than the rotational adjustment of the Hogg It, IMO. :thumb:


----------



## Macaholic

Doc said:


> Doug you have that picture all wrong:wink: I fixed it for you:thumb:


keep it going


----------



## Doc

Macaholic said:


> keep it going



Well I initially was going to put somebody else as the foot stool and put a Sharpie or two in the stockings, but your's is :thumb:


----------



## heathshayne

> keep it going



*OMG*

  :rofl: :chortle:


----------



## scottland

are there going to be any extended bar versions like the pro II and III?


----------



## dspringer

*extended bar question*

yes.


----------



## bill_rollins

*can we*

can we see more hint's please!


----------



## ohio moose

Yes more hints please. The tips get better the more we get to see :tongue:


----------



## insolent minx

Macaholic said:


> keep it going




LOL!!!!! Now that is how it should be!!!!



I tell ya you all don't really expect too much from a product..... WHAT ELSE COULD YOU WANT... YA'LL AINT EVEN CLOSE TO THE FULL PICTURE YET!:wink:


----------



## mjacobs576jq

Free of charge plus a fee per shot paid in full to me?


----------



## jaws

Hey minx, how about the DN2 being available in camo paterns and silver in all models!!


----------



## sagecreek

Tell you what Minxey,

if it is as nice as a Viper Predator Micro, this will be my sight this year.

I really like the Viper, but I think you guys can beat it. That micro adjust pin will push it over the top on that alone.

You probably won't have the little HD thingy on there though!


----------



## insolent minx

sagecreek said:


> Tell you what Minxey,
> 
> if it is as nice as a Viper Predator Micro, this will be my sight this year.
> 
> I really like the Viper, but I think you guys can beat it. That micro adjust pin will push it over the top on that alone.
> 
> You probably won't have the little HD thingy on there though!



Viper who?:wink: 

It has everything you could imagine... and maybe something you can't:tongue:


----------



## scottland

this is soooooooo painful.... please, please, please can we see some more pics


----------



## RobVos

Okay - here we go.

- Micro adjustable for windage, elevation and individual pins.
- Not overly large, need one a little smaller overall than the DN.
- Light weight
- Brite pins that cannot get the fibers snagged
- Please do not put red as the second pin color -- it is the first color to fade as the light gets low. All green pins would actually be ok with me. If you are going to have red, put green, yellow, (or blue) above. Or make it easy for me to change the order.
- Rock solid
- Needs a level
- Should accept a lens
- Minimal tools for adjusting.
- 2nd and 3rd axis adjust
- Not bulky


----------



## insolent minx

RobVos said:


> Okay - here we go.
> 
> - Micro adjustable for windage, elevation and individual pins.
> - Not overly large, need one a little smaller overall than the DN.
> - Light weight
> - Brite pins that cannot get the fibers snagged
> - Please do not put red as the second pin color -- it is the first color to fade as the light gets low. All green pins would actually be ok with me. If you are going to have red, put green, yellow, (or blue) above. Or make it easy for me to change the order.
> - Rock solid
> - Needs a level
> - Should accept a lens
> - Minimal tools for adjusting.
> - 2nd and 3rd axis adjust
> - Not bulky




Vos... you must have read page one of my design notebook but if thats ALL you want... you might want one our midrange models.

Ya'll are missing something HUGE!!!


----------



## sagecreek

RobVos said:


> Okay - here we go.
> 
> - Micro adjustable for windage, elevation and individual pins.
> - Not overly large, need one a little smaller overall than the DN.
> - Light weight
> - Brite pins that cannot get the fibers snagged
> - Please do not put red as the second pin color -- it is the first color to fade as the light gets low. All green pins would actually be ok with me. If you are going to have red, put green, yellow, (or blue) above. Or make it easy for me to change the order.
> - Rock solid
> - Needs a level
> - Should accept a lens
> - Minimal tools for adjusting.
> - 2nd and 3rd axis adjust
> - Not bulky


Ditto,

About the Huge miss, does it have a built in range finder!  

:wink: 

:tongue:


----------



## scottland

I heard something about it having a torque detection light?!?

But a built in range finder would be sick!!!!!!!


----------



## dspringer

*pahleeezzz.......*



sagecreek said:


> OK,
> 
> we know its got at lest 3 pins and they are all micro adjustable. Much better than the rotational adjustment of the Hogg It, IMO. :thumb:


anyone can can have one leadscrew per pin. How many does it have??:zip:


----------



## sagecreek

If you would just send me a BETA, we could cut through all this guessing game.


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

*when*

so when does this thing get "officially" revealed??? :cocktail:


----------



## dspringer

*ok, here is a little more . . . . .*


----------



## 4x20

That should get things going.


----------



## Copper John

Now that's more adjustability that a hypertechnofreak can shake a micrometer at!

Micro up/down - left/right - and.... you guessed it.... Micro pins too. 

Copper John


----------



## scottland

VERY NICE!

I will be shooting one of these for sure!


----------



## PUG

*Sweet!*

Can't wait to add one to my arsenal!! Good job Minxy!!

PUG


----------



## RecordKeeper

That last one sure did look like a lefty sight now didn't it?

Send it here, Minxy....send it here......:wink:


----------



## JawsDad

Is there a class one needs to attend that educates on how to tease a product, announcement, etc? 

I have to say that the members, sponsors, organizers, teams and all on Archery Talk have it down to a freaking science.. :chortle:


----------



## Hit-em

It looks like it's going to come down to the DN2 & the new Spot Hogg with the fiber optic upgrade mmmmmmmm:tongue: 

The last pic has some features on it that just might push it to the front of the line :thumb: 

Will the 6" silde model be available at the ATA for sale ??


----------



## archernga23

good job guys .... I have the same question ... how about bringing me one to the ATA and I will give ya the cash for it when I get there ..... 6 " bar will be fine with green and orange pics .... 




Hit-em said:


> It looks like it's going to come down to the DN2 & the new Spot Hogg with the fiber optic upgrade mmmmmmmm:tongue:
> 
> The last pic has some features on it that just might push it to the front of the line :thumb:
> 
> Will the 6" silde model be available at the ATA for sale ??


----------



## dspringer

*ATA question*



Hit-em said:


> It looks like it's going to come down to the DN2 & the new Spot Hogg with the fiber optic upgrade mmmmmmmm:tongue:
> 
> The last pic has some features on it that just might push it to the front of the line :thumb:
> 
> Will the 6" silde model be available at the ATA for sale ??



Yes, although the mounting block will be the same one used on the ANTS (not bright dipped though). On Mar 31, we will be adding to the product a mounting block that will include quiver mounting holes.


----------



## insolent minx

Ya know Doug, ya put it right in front of em..... and they *STILL* miss something... :tongue: 

Micro this that and the other thing... well of course, its what you all have been asking for :wink: 

Come on people! Look at they last pic... notice some unusual and ask us what its for? .... Its just killing me to let the cat out of the bag!:zip:


----------



## insolent minx

Recordkeeper said:


> That last one sure did look like a lefty sight now didn't it?
> 
> Send it here, Minxy....send it here......:wink:



RK... for you... Anything my friend!:wink:


----------



## scottland

insolent minx said:


> Ya know Doug, ya put it right in front of em..... and they *STILL* miss something... :tongue:
> 
> Micro this that and the other thing... well of course, its what you all have been asking for :wink:
> 
> Come on people! Look at they last pic... notice some unusual and ask us what its for? .... Its just killing me to let the cat out of the bag!:zip:


Well, It looks like both planes of pins will have micro gang adjustment?

And there is a plate on the front of the sight, for a scope or something? What is that for? :wink:


----------



## dspringer

scottland said:


> Well, It looks like both planes of pins will have micro gang adjustment?
> 
> And there is a plate on the front of the sight, for a scope or something? What is that for? :wink:


Lens? Light? Cover? Maybe all three.


----------



## Hit-em

insolent minx said:


> Ya know Doug, ya put it right in front of em..... and they *STILL* miss something... :tongue:
> 
> Micro this that and the other thing... well of course, its what you all have been asking for :wink:
> 
> Come on people! Look at they last pic... notice some unusual and ask us what its for? .... Its just killing me to let the cat out of the bag!:zip:


Hey Minx...
Let me take a guess ......

At first I thought the wire running around the inside of the guard were fiber optics for the pins, but after looking at it & the pins I'm thinking it's something electrical.

Could it be that each pin can be individually lit up ??

or..

It has something to do with torquing the bow ?? The pin will light up only if your sight is level ??

I definitely need to get my hands on one of these just to play with :tongue:


----------



## RobVos

It looks like the pin lockdowns have pointers so you can use a computer program like Ontarget! to set all your pins.

Why do I see 4 pins vice 6?


----------



## insolent minx

RobVos said:


> It looks like the pin lockdowns have pointers so you can use a computer program like Ontarget! to set all your pins.
> 
> Why do I see 4 pins vice 6?



Vos... BINGO!!! where did you get a copy of my design notebook!!!! Imagine using your computer to set your sight up... target shooters do it... why shouldn't the hunter be able to?!


But there is more? What do all micro adjustable sights currently lack?


On the number of pins, it will come with either 4 or 6...... or 8 if you think you need em!


----------



## jcmorgan31

insolent minx said:


> Vos... BINGO!!! where did you get a copy of my design notebook!!!! Imagine using your computer to set your sight up... target shooters do it... why shouldn't the hunter be able to?!
> 
> 
> But there is more? What do all micro adjustable sights currently lack?
> 
> 
> On the number of pins, it will come with either 4 or 6...... or 8 if you think you need em!



Affordability!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

jcmorgan31 said:


> Affordability!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


i'm sure this will be a three digit sight, good thing for friends with dealer pricing.


----------



## dspringer

jcmorgan31 said:


> Affordability!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


MSRP as shown: $139.95. It has MORE features that have not been identified yet, far more than ANY micro adjustable sight on the market today.


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

dspringer said:


> MSRP as shown: $139.95. It has MORE features that have not been identified yet, far more than ANY micro adjustable sight on the market today.


is that the bottom, middle, or top of the line model?


----------



## 3D bowman

I already have been using Archers Advantage for years to set up my fixed pin sights. I just measured it up like a movable and ran the sight tape. I then lay it up to the pins and adjust them to match the yardages. They were right on. You just have to gang adjust to a set yardage and all of your pins were on then.


----------



## insolent minx

Double Lung 'Em said:


> is that the bottom, middle, or top of the line model?



Its the top of the middle:shade: 

3Dman... I've always done the same. Imagine how much easier it will be to use the pointers.... and the unshown laser engraved scale to set your pins!


----------



## 4x20

The archey software useage is a great feature but I think some of the ways that the boys came up with to fix common problems with todays sights is just awsome.

You will all see what I am talking about:teeth: :teeth:


----------



## Kstigall

:angry: I've decided to be somewhat patient.

What would it take for a shop owner to come back from the ATA with one?
He isn't carrying CJ at the moment and as he was staring into the crystal ball, he was asking me what I thought of a couple different sights in the price range mentioned or less. What should I tell him? :confused2: 


You REALLY should have a couple at the Lancaster shoot!!!!!!!
My backup bow doesn't have a decent sight on it, I really don't want that bow to stay naked!!!


----------



## RecordKeeper

Kstigall said:


> :angry: I've decided to be somewhat patient.
> 
> What would it take for a shop owner to *come back from the ATA with one*?
> He isn't carrying CJ at the moment and as he was staring into the crystal ball, he was asking me what I thought of a couple different sights in the price range mentioned or less. What should I tell him? :confused2:
> 
> 
> You REALLY should have a couple at the Lancaster shoot!!!!!!!
> My backup bow doesn't have a decent sight on it, I really don't want that bow to stay naked!!!


One??? ONE??!!!

What would it take for a certain shop owner I know well to come back with SEVERAL? 

How about it Minxy....bring a few ready to roll to the ATA show.


----------



## RobVos

insolent minx said:


> Vos... BINGO!!! where did you get a copy of my design notebook!!!! Imagine using your computer to set your sight up... target shooters do it... why shouldn't the hunter be able to?!
> 
> 
> But there is more? What do all micro adjustable sights currently lack?
> 
> 
> On the number of pins, it will come with either 4 or 6...... or 8 if you think you need em!


Minx, I will gladly send back the copy of your notebook in exchange for one of the sights.:thumbs_up :darkbeer:  I could have spilled all the beans a long time ago, but I was being gracious. 

BTW, I also have copies of your "little black book!,"


----------



## insolent minx

RobVos said:


> Minx, I will gladly send back the copy of your notebook in exchange for one of the sights.:thumbs_up :darkbeer:  I could have spilled all the beans a long time ago, but I was being gracious.
> 
> BTW, I also have copies of your "little black book!,"



I knew the little one sent it somewhere LOL!


----------



## potato749

Put my name on one of those RK!



I'll figure out how to pay for it later


----------



## Hit-em

From the responses (zero) myself & others have gotten back from Copper John
It doesn't look like they're too interested in selling any of the new DN2's at the ATA :confused2: 

Oh well, it looks like the new Spot Hogg's have made it back to the front of line 
:wink:


----------



## Colin Giersberg

RK, get one for me too. My wife needs a great sight with the fine adjustment that this will offer. And it will make a nice birthday present for her.:wink: 
Regards, Colin


----------



## insolent minx

Hit-em said:


> From the responses (zero) myself & others have gotten back from Copper John
> It doesn't look like they're too interested in selling any of the new DN2's at the ATA :confused2:
> 
> Oh well, it looks like the new Spot Hogg's have made it back to the front of line
> :wink:



Cold... very Cold!! LOL!

We only take orders at the ATA but we will be shipping right after we get back.


----------



## RecordKeeper

insolent minx said:


> Cold... very Cold!! LOL!
> 
> We only take orders at the ATA but we will be shipping right after we get back.


Well...looking above, you'll find that two of my customers have ordered from me already....better bring a case of them to the ATA show for me Eric.:wink:


----------



## insolent minx

Recordkeeper said:


> Well...looking above, you'll find that two of my customers have ordered from me already....better bring a case of them to the ATA show for me Eric.:wink:


We'll consumate the deal over sushi and :darkbeer: Chris, thanks my friend!

Hit-em, come to dinner with us... we like your style! Come find me at the Copper John or Stanislawksi booths. I'm easy to find... apparently I look like the Bumble :tongue: 

Well we aren't showing it all yet...


----------



## dspringer

insolent minx said:


> I'm easy to find... apparently I look like the Bumble :tongue:
> 
> Well we aren't showing it all yet...


Don't they have a shorter albiet better looking version of the Bumble? I want to play.


----------



## sagecreek

.010" pins :tongue:


----------



## bohntr

Eric buddy

Keep them on the edge of their seat.

I still have the original Pro III you gave me way back in 2001 at the Worlds in WV. I have had others but the first one has brought me luck.

It has been an absolute pleasure being hooked up with CJ all these years and watching it grow to where it is. 

Something is comming, another race to catch CJ as the leader in archery sight innovation.

If you ever come up to Canada again to hunt or fish call me.

Best regards
and Merry Christmas

Allan


----------



## GSLAM95

sagecreek said:


> .010" pins :tongue:



I agree .010 and .019 fibers and available in any configuration that a dealer wants to order. What sizes are going to be offered?


----------



## Rolo

Any chance you're going to make one set up on a slider? 3 pins on a sloder to be more specific. A guy can always hope.


----------



## Hit-em

insolent minx said:


> We'll consumate the deal over sushi and :darkbeer: Chris, thanks my friend!
> 
> Hit-em, come to dinner with us... we like your style! Come find me at the Copper John or Stanislawksi booths. I'm easy to find... apparently I look like the Bumble :tongue:
> 
> Well we aren't showing it all yet...


I appreciate the offer, but I'm going to be down in Olde Mexico chasing desert mulies during the time of the show. :tongue: 

I'll have a buddy at the show, I'll tell him to stop by your booth, because you guys are passing out beer & day old raw fish ukey: 

After he's done checking out the samples I'll make sure he orders me a black DN2 with five .019 pins alternating green & yellow with the 6" extension  

I think you guys are going to be very busy at the show, I'm sure by the end of the day you'll have a real bad case of "writers cramp"


----------



## insolent minx

bohntr said:


> Eric buddy
> 
> Keep them on the edge of their seat.
> 
> I still have the original Pro III you gave me way back in 2001 at the Worlds in WV. I have had others but the first one has brought me luck.
> 
> It has been an absolute pleasure being hooked up with CJ all these years and watching it grow to where it is.
> 
> Something is comming, another race to catch CJ as the leader in archery sight innovation.
> 
> If you ever come up to Canada again to hunt or fish call me.
> 
> Best regards
> and Merry Christmas
> 
> Allan


Howdy stranger! How have you been? One of these days I'm going to come up there, maybe this summer for some bear and salmon? You going to been down this way at all?


----------



## insolent minx

dspringer said:


> Don't they have a shorter albiet better looking version of the Bumble? I want to play.



Who gave you a coffee break baby brother!?!?!


----------



## insolent minx

Hit-em said:


> I appreciate the offer, but I'm going to be down in Olde Mexico chasing desert mulies during the time of the show. :tongue:
> 
> I'll have a buddy at the show, I'll tell him to stop by your booth, because you guys are passing out beer & day old raw fish ukey:
> 
> After he's done checking out the samples I'll make sure he orders me a black DN2 with five .019 pins alternating green & yellow with the 6" extension
> 
> I think you guys are going to be very busy at the show, I'm sure by the end of the day you'll have a real bad case of "writers cramp"




Now ain't that somethin! Good luck.... I'd rather go with you than to the ATA


----------



## RecordKeeper

insolent minx said:


> Now ain't that somethin! Good luck.... I'd rather go with you than to the ATA


Awwwww.....but that raw fish will be fresh....I promise:wink:


----------



## MadArcher

more pics please:tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## insolent minx

MadArcher said:


> more pics please:tongue: :tongue: :tongue:



yes.. let's get back on track!

Hold on a second....


----------



## insolent minx

*A little MORE....*

What you all see here...


----------



## jcmorgan31

Looks like an awesome sight Minx. Glad I waited it out this long. Will this be available in Hardwoods?


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

I see

1). wrapped fiber
2). 4 different colors of fiber
3). no exposed fiber


----------



## JUMPMAN

insolent minx said:


> What you all see here...


A 3rd axis...:wink:


----------



## bowjunkie

*Very Nice!!!!!!*

Like always a work of art and not revealed till Perfect!!!!! You are doing awsome things in the sight world, Oh and the release world also. I can't wait to take one for a test drive. Thanks for keeping us on the edge of our seats. It was worth the wait. It doesn't look like I will be at the ATA show this year.  Unless you want to go hunting and I will fill in for you at the ATA. :wink: Congrads on the sight, it is awsome. Junkie


----------



## GVDocHoliday

Ok, I got it figured out. 

6 pins, with two pins assigned to each vertical adjustment screw...YET, each pin is able to be seperatley microadjusted. How? Simple, a turn of a screw puts the pin in contact with the adjustment threads which allows it to be adjusted. Turning the screw out the other way disengages the thread while locking the pin in place. Some people may just ask, then why use three threaded adjustment screws, why not just one or two? Simple, the mechanism to get this system to work has to be of durable size as to not rattle and break. By going two pins to a single screw it allows for the awesome durability typically associated with CJ sights, while allowing for the shooter to stack the pins if need be. Infinite adjustment!!!!

What do I win?


----------



## GVDocHoliday

JUMPMAN said:


> A 3rd axis...:wink:


Sadly, the third axis is not on that pic. That pic appears to be of the fixed mount hunting bracket. The third axis adjustment will no doubt be on one of the pro models with the extension bar, where the third axis will be able to actually have a benefit to the shooter.


----------



## wihunter402

insolent minx said:


> What you all see here...


My next site.:tongue: :darkbeer:


----------



## GVDocHoliday

Ok I think I could be wrong...I'm not sure. Minx will have to chime in on this. But it could be, that it is three pins to the back two threaded rods, while the front rod closest to the mounting block is the for the microadjustment of the entire aperature. I come to this conclusion after only seeing one lock down screw for the aperature. It would be kind of odd for their to only be one lock down screw without a micro adjustment.

However, what would make it even cooler, if it were tooless. As in a nice knurled nobb to take the tension off, then make the microadjustment, then to easily put the tension back on. Maybe asking too much from perfection I guess.


----------



## bowjunkie

*Adjustments*

the front adjustment knob is the Gag adjustment. their are 2 pin adjustments knobs. The allen screw near the pointer unlocks and locks each pin to the adjustment knob. :wink: once you lock the pin in place it removes it from the adjustment knobs. the knobs will spin freely without moving anything. I believe this is right. junkie


----------



## jcmorgan31

Two knobs toward front adjust individual pins or gang adjust all pins on that knob. Each knob can hold 2-5 pins for a total of 4 to 10 pins. Pins are adjusted by tightening the pin set screw on the pins you want to move and loosening the ones you dont. Once pins are where they need to be, you tighten all set screws. (similar to sure locs lethal weapon, but hopefully improved upon)

Third vertical knob adjusts the entire housing for elevation gang adjustment. Will have an allen head set screw.

Horizontal knob adjusts for windage. Also has an allen head set screw.

Laser engraved markings on the front to allow a computer program to help you set up your pins.

Minx. On Surelocs Lethal Weapon sight, the pins had a fat base and could not be closely gapped. Can this sight be zero gapped??????


----------



## insolent minx

You all are on the right track...

The front leadscrews drive the pins. there are obviously two pin tracks, which as GV, morgan, and Junkie pointed out, is required for durability and pin gapping needs. Each pin can be seperately engaged or disengaged from the leadscrew using a basic hex wrench. We use tools because God gave us the ability to develop them Good eye boys... beer on me in Vegas:wink: Junkie is correct in that the back screw is for gang adjustment of the whole head assembly. The fiber is contained either in the protective wrap or concealed by the housing... so your right there too... NO EXPOSED FIBER!

Morgan... the pins can be brought down to about a 1/16 of an inch spacing... unless your draw is reall short but the bow goes 360fps... the pins get more than close enough! There can anywhere from 2 to 8 pins in the configuration shown... but I haven't shown the extended range version yet:tongue: 

Of course you don't see third axis... I haven't shown it ..... yet. Personally, it has always been a chore to get the third axis set _just_ right... had to fix that:wink: Now how should the 3rd axis be adjusted?


----------



## insolent minx

bowjunkie said:


> the front adjustment knob is the Gag adjustment. their are 2 pin adjustments knobs. The allen screw near the pointer unlocks and locks each pin to the adjustment knob. :wink: once you lock the pin in place it removes it from the adjustment knobs. the knobs will spin freely without moving anything. I believe this is right. junkie



Now Junkie it is the "gang' adjustment... the gag adjustment is done with a different knob


----------



## jcmorgan31

insolent minx said:


> Now Junkie it is the "gang' adjustment... the gag adjustment is done with a different knob



 

No pics of that knob please..........


----------



## redneckarcher29

*We would all like to see a pic...*

Come on minx just 1 pic for the AT'ers?


----------



## redneckarcher29

*oppps*

never looked after page 1, sorry. Thanks


----------



## jcmorgan31

:confused2: Couldn't imagine what you were thinkin on that one...


----------



## jcmorgan31

Will there be a Hardwoods camo version???


----------



## PUG

*lol*



insolent minx said:


> Now Junkie it is the "gang' adjustment... the gag adjustment is done with a different knob


----------



## macatac

Looks great, but how much is that TANK gonna weigh? also, just wondering why there are 3 seperate parts to attach the sight? I understand one for the windage attach, and one for the ring attach, but what is the one in between those 2? 

Love the protected fiber and the pin/fiber design. My only complaint with my ProIII was that the fiber broke on my 0.019 pins. The good news was I called the good folks at CJ and they sent me 5 new 0.029 pins and I have been going strong ever since. 

Looks like I see my 3D Bowhunter class sight right there.....

macatac


----------



## TheTone

Last pic/drawing looks awesome. I'm almost scared I might find something to compete with my Hogg It. Looking forward to seeing a completed one.


----------



## RecordKeeper

insolent minx said:


> Now Junkie it is the "gang' adjustment... the gag adjustment is done with a different knob


hahahaha

Ding, Ding....DING....we have a winner!

The Minx is the winner of the coveted "RK's Post of the Day Award"!:wink: :tongue:


----------



## bowjunkie

insolent minx said:


> Now Junkie it is the "gang' adjustment... the gag adjustment is done with a different knob



Sorry, I was thinking with the wrong head!!!!:tongue: Junkie


----------



## insolent minx

macatac said:


> Looks great, but how much is that TANK gonna weigh? also, just wondering why there are 3 seperate parts to attach the sight? I understand one for the windage attach, and one for the ring attach, but what is the one in between those 2?
> 
> Love the protected fiber and the pin/fiber design. My only complaint with my ProIII was that the fiber broke on my 0.019 pins. The good news was I called the good folks at CJ and they sent me 5 new 0.029 pins and I have been going strong ever since.
> 
> Looks like I see my 3D Bowhunter class sight right there.....
> 
> macatac



Weight as shown is 6.5 ounces

That extra bracket you see is for second axis adjustment. It allows the archery to compensate for bow lean or a bent riser. Good eye Mac! The base model doesn't have that extra bracket..



Junkie... no worries, I've been told that if a man isn't thinking with it, he is acting directly for its benefit


----------



## PAKraig

*Camo Dipping?*

So far so good for me. Time for something new anyway.

Any options for camo dipped sights?


----------



## 4x20

Everybody wants one and they haven't even seen the top end model. What is this thread going to be like when we start showing that:wink:


----------



## RecordKeeper

4x20 said:


> Everybody wants one and they haven't even seen the top end model. What is this thread going to be like when we start showing that:wink:


Less of a tease?:wink: 

Show it already! :darkbeer:


----------



## Twiztd1

You guys are just that good, Right?!


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

you going to have .010 pins available?

i just prefer the smaller pins, or a .019 top pin and the rest .010??

oh yeah, how easy will it be to replace the fiber???


----------



## insolent minx

Double Lung 'Em said:


> you going to have .010 pins available?
> 
> i just prefer the smaller pins, or a .019 top pin and the rest .010??
> 
> oh yeah, how easy will it be to replace the fiber???



I just got a PM on this... heres my answer.

If you measure the aiming end of your .010 pin fiber you will find that it is actually flared to .024 to .027... lets call it .025 I made these measurements with an optical comparator but you could have a Who do it with a reaaaallllly small ruler if you don't trust me. Or better yet... someone can verify this on there own and post up!

This flaring is required to keep the fiber from pulling out and is controlled by the diameter of the machined pin. Most of you all are referring to the pins and fibers made by Sword, Viper, or Extreme and they are all manufactured the same way and therefore are all flared to the same size... (I have made these measurements from theses products personally and verified this to be true) Our pins are manufactured using a different method and don't require such large flaring to stay put. As a result, our .019 fibers aiming dot is the same size as our competitors .010 fibers aiming dot!!! So you, the consumer, get a a brighter pin with a much stronger fiber, and the precise aiming dot others need to use tiny, brittle, fiber to achieve... and that is in addition to all the features you've seen so far (and the features you haven't!)


As far as replacing the pins, it has been our goal to design a pin that doesn't require this type of maintanence... I beleive we have achieved this.


----------



## sagecreek

insolent minx said:


> I just got a PM on this... heres my answer.
> 
> If you measure the aiming end of your .010 pin fiber you will find that it is actually flared to .024 to .027... lets call it .025 I made these measurements with an optical comparator but you could have a Who do it with a reaaaallllly small ruler if you don't trust me. Or better yet... someone can verify this on there own and post up!
> 
> This flaring is required to keep the fiber from pulling out and is controlled by the diameter of the machined pin. Most of you all are referring to the pins and fibers made by Sword, Viper, or Extreme and they are all manufactured the same way and therefore are all flared to the same size... (I have made these measurements from theses products personally and verified this to be true) Our pins are manufactured using a different method and don't require such large flaring to stay put. As a result, our .019 fibers aiming dot is the same size as our competitors .010 fibers aiming dot!!! So you, the consumer, get a a brighter pin with a much stronger fiber, and the precise aiming dot others need to use tiny, brittle, fiber to achieve... and that is in addition to all the features you've seen so far (and the features you haven't!)
> 
> 
> As far as replacing the pins, it has been our goal to design a pin that doesn't require this type of maintanence... I beleive we have achieved this.


So .....

basically you are saying NO, we don't have a .010" pin.


----------



## GVDocHoliday

sagecreek said:


> So .....
> 
> basically you are saying NO, we don't have a .010" pin.



What he is saying is, NOBODY has a .010 aiming dot.


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

okay, i'll take your word on it, only ruler i have measures in inches  

sounds like a sweet sight, probably have to splurg and get one next fall after the demand falls off.


----------



## insolent minx

GVDocHoliday said:


> What he is saying is, NOBODY has a .010 aiming dot.



Right... no matter how you "market" it, its the size of the dot that matters. For what its worth I have experimented with a .010 fiber and _*may*_ make a limited run of them for evaluation later in the year. These would have an aiming dot about .016 inches in diameter. If I do I'll post up on it and I select a few (maybe 10) people that have the new DN2 already to evaluate it for me and give me there opinion. In order to make a pin for this would be intricate work and not conducive to manufacturing... but I like a challenge and might give it a shot:wink:


----------



## GSLAM95

insolent minx said:


> I just got a PM on this... heres my answer.
> 
> If you measure the aiming end of your .010 pin fiber you will find that it is actually flared to .024 to .027... lets call it .025 I made these measurements with an optical comparator but you could have a Who do it with a reaaaallllly small ruler if you don't trust me. Or better yet... someone can verify this on there own and post up!
> 
> This flaring is required to keep the fiber from pulling out and is controlled by the diameter of the machined pin. Most of you all are referring to the pins and fibers made by Sword, Viper, or Extreme and they are all manufactured the same way and therefore are all flared to the same size... (I have made these measurements from theses products personally and verified this to be true) Our pins are manufactured using a different method and don't require such large flaring to stay put. As a result, our .019 fibers aiming dot is the same size as our competitors .010 fibers aiming dot!!! So you, the consumer, get a a brighter pin with a much stronger fiber, and the precise aiming dot others need to use tiny, brittle, fiber to achieve... and that is in addition to all the features you've seen so far (and the features you haven't!)
> 
> 
> As far as replacing the pins, it has been our goal to design a pin that doesn't require this type of maintanence... I beleive we have achieved this.



Eric,

I received your pm and I will keep an open mind on the pin fiber diameter until I see it for myself. I must say that the sword fibers are brighter then any other fibers I have looked at and they are by no means brittle like some other companies are. 

I can tie them in a knot and they do not kink or crack and are the brightest I have seen. Yes they are as bright or brighter then Fitz.

I sincerely hope that your .019 fiber optic pin is less or even equal to in viewing size then a sword .010 pin as I will have to view this one for myself and if so then you will have an order as your machining and adjustment looks to be awesome.

How is your fiber held in place if you do not have to flare the end? 

A lot of folks over flare the end of a fiber thus letting less light through and making for a lesser quality sight pin. 

.019 smaller then .010? Hard to accept unless you do not mushroom the end on the .019

I am not from MO but it is just one of those things to where you are going to have to show me:wink: 

Anyway it is a great looking sight and I can not wait to get a look 1st hand...


----------



## insolent minx

GSLAM95 said:


> Eric,
> 
> I received your pm and I will keep an open mind on the pin fiber diameter until I see it for myself. I must say that the sword fibers are brighter then any other fibers I have looked at and they are by no means brittle like some other companies are.
> 
> I can tie them in a knot and they do not kink or crack and are the brightest I have seen. Yes they are as bright or brighter then Fitz.
> 
> I sincerely hope that your .019 fiber optic pin is less or even equal to in viewing size then a sword .010 pin as I will have to view this one for myself and if so then you will have an order as your machining and adjustment looks to be awesome.
> 
> How is your fiber held in place if you do not have to flare the end?
> 
> A lot of folks over flare the end of a fiber thus letting less light through and making for a lesser quality sight pin.
> 
> .019 smaller then .010? Hard to accept unless you do not mushroom the end on the .019
> 
> I am not from MO but it is just one of those things to where you are going to have to show me:wink:
> 
> Anyway it is a great looking sight and I can not wait to get a look 1st hand...



Very reasonable point of view and I look forward to your assesment of our product. To answer you rquestion regarding flaring.. we do flare but only .005 to .007 inches over diameter where as the others (due to their pin manufacturing method) *have* to flare about .0015 to .018 over diameter.


----------



## wihunter402

Well this thread certainly went dead. Lets send it TTT. Any more info on this site or do we have to wait until March?? Still want to see ALL the features as well as know does it come in any camo patterns?


----------



## Twiztd1

I'm guessing you will see them in Jan at the trade show. Just wait I bet they are the cat's meow.


----------



## insolent minx

wihunter402 said:


> Well this thread certainly went dead. Lets send it TTT. Any more info on this site or do we have to wait until March?? Still want to see ALL the features as well as know does it come in any camo patterns?



It ain't dead... just taking a brief nap:teeth: 


Another pic will be coming later... along with finish options!


----------



## jcmorgan31

Don't make me get the pliers out bumble. Post up!!!


----------



## wihunter402

Well "Nap Time" is over. Lets see the finish options and MORE PICS.


----------



## wihunter402

Please.


----------



## inailwhitetail2

And you guys and girls haven't even seen the options there will be on the new sights for hunting......Oh My Word ! There is a new......well I guess you'll just have to wait to see that too !:faint2:


----------



## dspringer

*bringing and end to the teasing . . .*

Ok, here are the first three models in the Dead Nuts 2 line of sights:
First: the Dead Nuts 2 Hunter







Second: the Dead Nuts 2 Hunter Plus







Third: the Dead Nuts 2 Hunter Pro







There are three more models above theses, but they are for the next few days. The last one will be posted Christams Eve by Santa himself.


----------



## jcmorgan31

Any pics from with a front view? They look nice.........:thumbs_up


----------



## scottland

oh la la.....

Now we are talking!

I'm really liking the Pro. Looks like a definite set up from the original. And the extended fibers!


----------



## wihunter402

*SWEET*


----------



## Twiztd1

I think the boys at CJ are getting the Nog for the holidays. Someone's putting the brackets on backwards. :darkbeer:


----------



## insolent minx

Twiztd1 said:


> I think the boys at CJ are getting the Nog for the holidays. Someone's putting the brackets on backwards. :darkbeer:




Lookee here Twit The brackets are countersunk on *both* sides for use with either right or left handed setups... No one cares about the lefties anymore:wink:


----------



## RecordKeeper

insolent minx said:


> Lookee here Twit The brackets are countersunk on *both* sides for use with either right or left handed setups... No one cares about the lefties anymore:wink:


Ya beat me to it Minxy. I always wondered why more manufacturers don't design parts to be righty/lefty interchangable.:wink:


----------



## Twiztd1

Well ain't that a peach. ukey: Cuts down on parts inventory. Tell Santa I would like a lefty version of the one he unveils on Christmas Eve, please.:wink:


----------



## Twiztd1

And here I thought Minx would be making sure his new house was getting built right, but no he's gotta be here pickin on the lefties.


----------



## jcmorgan31

This isn't new though. I believe the Dead Nuts Hunter sights are interchangeable now......:wink:


----------



## insolent minx

Twiztd1 said:


> And here I thought Minx would be making sure his new house was getting built right, but no he's gotta be here pickin on the lefties.



Good point... you don't know how to use hammer by any chance... do ya?


----------



## Twiztd1

I don't know dothey have any lefthanded hammers on site???:darkbeer:


----------



## JohnRock

One question...I loved my dead nuts hunter but the black anodized version had problems with the fasteners staying tight on my Black Max 2. I know the bow isn't exactly vibration free but the film dipped models never had this problem. Will the new generation of anodized sights stay tightened?


----------



## insolent minx

JohnRock said:


> One question...I loved my dead nuts hunter but the black anodized version had problems with the fasteners staying tight on my Black Max 2. I know the bow isn't exactly vibration free but the film dipped models never had this problem. Will the new generation of anodized sights stay tightened?



Sure will! I think you might have had an early version on the black anodized DN. With higher vibration bows we neded to widen the jaws and use a heavy duty washer. The new design increases the clamping force and you will no problems with it moving.
eric


----------



## KDS

I love CJ!!!!!! I'm hoping you will have the same camo options as you have in years past.


----------



## insolent minx

KDS said:


> I love CJ!!!!!! I'm hoping you will have the same camo options as you have in years past.



Yup... we are. The newest patterns of course...


----------



## mlviper

When would my dealer be able to get these sights????


----------



## MadArcher

cant wait to see the dove tail


----------



## Unk Bond

*Reply*



inailwhitetail2 said:


> And you guys and girls haven't even seen the options there will be on the new sights for hunting......Oh My Word ! There is a new......well I guess you'll just have to wait to see that too !:faint2:


-------
Just send me one of those pins with fiber.Let me field test it with these old eyes .Ever fiber I look at I see 3 or 4 dots. Now if I could only see one I would use it indoors.
So send me just one for Christmas sake :wink: 

Later


----------



## BowtechAndy

come on already, post pics of the big dog already.
I already talked with Al and have mine on reserve. Now i just need to see it:darkbeer: 

BTW,
I know how to pound nails. My brother is a building contractor.


----------



## dspringer

BowtechAndy said:


> come on already, post pics of the big dog already.
> I already talked with Al and have mine on reserve. Now i just need to see it:darkbeer:
> 
> BTW,
> I know how to pound nails. My brother is a building contractor.


Noon tomorrow (EST), I will post the next model up.


----------



## Full metal jack

So when will these be available in pro shops, since I will be expecting a bowtech commander sometime after the 1st of the year. I think I may have to get one of these sights for it.(.010 or .019 sight pin would be great). I currently have the pro hunter model w/.029 pins can .019 pins be put on this? so I can have .019 pins on back-up bow?


----------



## gollie15

wow !!


----------



## PAKraig

It's 12:58 on my clock now!?!


----------



## dspringer

*oops, hard night, overslept . . . . .*



PAKraig said:


> It's 12:58 on my clock now!?!


Here is the Dead Nuts 2 Micro . . . . .








More tomorrow . . . . .


----------



## BLB752

I will be waiting...........

Can't wait for these to hit the shelves, CJ makes some great stuff. Only thing better than their product may be their customer service.

So how come the bracket on this one is not countersunk on both sides? Is it not reversible for folks that shoot with the wrong hand?


----------



## patriotvft

how long is it gonna be before we get to see some these awesome sights north of the border?


----------



## dspringer

BLB752 said:


> I will be waiting...........
> 
> Can't wait for these to hit the shelves, CJ makes some great stuff. Only thing better than their product may be their customer service.
> 
> So how come the bracket on this one is not countersunk on both sides? Is it not reversible for folks that shoot with the wrong hand?


I think I used the wrong bracket for that particular photo, it must have been a prototype bracket mixed in with the pre-producting run of parts. I don't know how the minxy that could have happened.:wink: The production model has both sides countersunk.


----------



## Hit-em

dspringer...
What's the name of your DN2 Top Of Line Micro adjustable hunting model with the 3rd axis & the 6" slide ????
Thanks,


----------



## redneckarcher29

That is one awsome sight, cant wait till they are released....


----------



## dspringer

Hit-em said:


> dspringer...
> What's the name of your DN2 Top Of Line Micro adjustable hunting model with the 3rd axis & the 6" slide ????
> Thanks,


Dead Nuts 2 Competition


----------



## jcmorgan31

dspringer said:


> Dead Nuts 2 Competition



What's it look like????:wink:


----------



## sagecreek

Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## hoytdude1974

*Pin Color Choice*

I love the new DNH 2 Micro. It will be on my bow come next fall (especially with Hardwoods HD Green????) Will there be an option for more than 4 pins and will there be options for pin color choice other than Green and Red together. I would prefer Green and Yellow to come on my sight without having to spend $20-30 after the fact to get a new sight the way I want it. All help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## dspringer

hoytdude1974 said:


> I love the new DNH 2 Micro. It will be on my bow come next fall (especially with Hardwoods HD Green????) Will there be an option for more than 4 pins and will there be options for pin color choice other than Green and Red together. I would prefer Green and Yellow to come on my sight without having to spend $20-30 after the fact to get a new sight the way I want it. All help is greatly appreciated.


It will come in a 6 pin version as well. Currently our plan is to offer the 4 pin version in Green and red and the 6 pin version in green, red, and yellow.


----------



## Klondike

Sorry if I missed it in the 7 pages of reading, but will there be a delay for left-handed versions?


----------



## jcmorgan31

Where is "Santa himself"? It is Christmas eve and I wanna see a pro model!!!!!!!


----------



## dspringer

Klondike said:


> Sorry if I missed it in the 7 pages of reading, but will there be a delay for left-handed versions?


NO



> Where is "Santa himself"? It is Christmas eve and I wanna see a pro model!!!!!!!


It is christmas eve all day:wink:


----------



## jcmorgan31

dspringer said:


> NO
> 
> 
> 
> It is christmas eve all day:wink:



Absolutely! Just ask my 4 and 6 yr olds.....(and me too :wink: )


----------



## strow

Really like what you've shown us so far. Can't wait to get my hands on one.

Will the models with the extended fibers also have provisions for a light?

Thanks......


----------



## scottland

have we waited long enough ?


----------



## BLB752

I have been good Santa, I need one for my stocking.


----------



## Unk Bond

*Reply*



jcmorgan31 said:


> Where is "Santa himself"? It is Christmas eve and I wanna see a pro model!!!!!!!


--------
What he said, gose for me to.
Bring it on. :darkbeer: 
And yes its Christmas eve all day here to .And Iam makeing the best of it.:wink:


----------



## dspringer

strow said:


> Really like what you've shown us so far. Can't wait to get my hands on one.
> 
> Will the models with the extended fibers also have provisions for a light?
> 
> Thanks......


yes. Here are the final two models. Enjoy!
















Merry Christmas!!


----------



## scottland

WOW! That dovetail mount sight is what I'm after!

What is the MSRP on that? and how much more for 5 or 6pins :wink:


----------



## hoggin03

Have I stepped into a sick joke, or am I not seeing any of the pictures for some reason? I checked out a couple other threads, and I see the pics on them, but no matter what I try - I'm not seeing any of the pics in this thread.

AHHHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## macatac

No 3rd Axis?? Or am I missing something?

Nice looking sights by the way. I may have to upgrade from my ProIII for this new one.

macatac


----------



## PhilFree

*Light? Camo?*

Where does the light attach?
I light similar to the Extreme sights that lights the fibers only would top this beast as "The Ultimate". 
Really nice to have a light that doesn't make the stand or my blind a light house beacon.

Well, maybe...
What are the Camo / Dipping options?

MO Obsession? .....Bowtech owners would do cartwheels!
At least tell us there is Hardwoods HD and Hardwoods Green HD..


Well????

:smile: 
Thanks and Merry Hoho!


----------



## brownstonebear

Good looking sights.
Looking forward to getting a couple.
:tongue1: :tongue1:


----------



## dspringer

macatac said:


> No 3rd Axis?? Or am I missing something?
> 
> Nice looking sights by the way. I may have to upgrade from my ProIII for this new one.
> 
> macatac


It has the slickest 3rd axis on the market, look at the bubble level, it is on an independant carrier that is MICRO adjustable!



> Where does the light attach?
> I light similar to the Extreme sights that lights the fibers only would top this beast as "The Ultimate".
> Really nice to have a light that doesn't make the stand or my blind a light house beacon.
> 
> Well, maybe...
> What are the Camo / Dipping options?
> 
> MO Obsession? .....Bowtech owners would do cartwheels!
> At least tell us there is Hardwoods HD and Hardwoods Green HD..


It has a light bracket that shines on the wrap portion so it does not flood out onto anything else. No camo though, at least not this year. There is camo offered on the hunter plus model.


----------



## Unk Bond

*Reply*

Hello
They are realy nice hunting sights.

But may I be bold enough to ask what fiber type may have been added to your target sight. Also are there a pic available at this time.

Thanks


----------



## MadArcher

when can we start ordering this sight


madarcher


----------



## dspringer

Unk Bond said:


> Hello
> They are realy nice hunting sights.
> 
> But may I be bold enough to ask what fiber type may have been added to your target sight. Also are there a pic available at this time.
> 
> Thanks


Not sure what you mean. Are you refering to our ANTS target sight? If yes, we do not sell fiber with the sight.


----------



## jcmorgan31

dspringer said:


> It has the slickest 3rd axis on the market, look at the bubble level, it is on an independant carrier that is MICRO adjustable!
> 
> 
> 
> It has a light bracket that shines on the wrap portion so it does not flood out onto anything else. No camo though, at least not this year. There is camo offered on the hunter plus model.



You're chitting me right???? I asked this 3 months ago and was assured there would be a sight to rival the Viper Predator Pro Micro. Wow, what a wasted 3 months of waiting. :thumbs_do


----------



## The Yankee

The sight looks very good. I have been waiting to get a look at this new sight since I heard talk about it 3 or 4 months ago.  I can't stand red fibres so I would like to know if you can get the pins in a combination of yellow and green alternating?? I would ask you what power lenses are offered for this sight and how they are held onto the sight itself? I have been holding off on the purchase of an HTM sight until I have seen your product. I must say that I will continue to hold off until I can actually get one of your sights in my hands to look at.  I am really impressed with it to this point but I have learned not to buy anything until I can actually check it out in person! :wink:


----------



## dspringer

The Yankee said:


> The sight looks very good. I have been waiting to get a look at this new sight since I heard talk about it 3 or 4 months ago.  I can't stand red fibres so I would like to know if you can get the pins in a combination of yellow and green alternating?? I would ask you what power lenses are offered for this sight and how they are held onto the sight itself? I have been holding off on the purchase of an HTM sight until I have seen your product. I must say that I will continue to hold off until I can actually get one of your sights in my hands to look at.  I am really impressed with it to this point but I have learned not to buy anything until I can actually check it out in person! :wink:


Your not far from the factory, we have started production and will be shipping after ATA (week or two). We have pre production units at the shop (first production run is usually small and is refered to as preproduction, but it is made exactly the same way the mass production is done), if you want to stop by, please contact [email protected]. You can play with the sight all you want until you have made your decision. If you show around noon we'll take you to lunch.


----------



## PUG

*Camo...*



jcmorgan31 said:


> You're chitting me right???? I asked this 3 months ago and was assured there would be a sight to rival the Viper Predator Pro Micro. Wow, what a wasted 3 months of waiting. :thumbs_do


Camo or not, the new Pro model WILL outshine any other pin sight on the market....This thing has more adjustablitly than you can shake a stick at...In my mind a micro adjust sight was all they were missing in their line up....

............not anymore 


My hat is off to the CJ crew....they hit a home run this year...

PUG


----------



## AKDoug

> You're chitting me right???? I asked this 3 months ago and was assured there would be a sight to rival the Viper Predator Pro Micro. Wow, what a wasted 3 months of waiting.


 What is it with everyone wanting camo on their sights? They never match the bow half the time, then when you switch bows you need to find a sight to match that camo...black is just fine.... This thing spanks the Viper in so many ways it is not even funny.


----------



## monty53

How much does this sight weights?


----------



## jcmorgan31

To each his own fellows. We have all been told to wait for months. How many people have asked about camo options? Alot. How many were told 3 months ago that the pro models wouldn't have camo options? Zero. 

Do I think this sight is micro-adjustable? Absolutely. Do I think it is so micro-adjustable, that 90% of buyers will never understand how to use it to its full potential? Absolutely. I don't need a micro-adjustable bubble level. Just wanted Hardwoods to match the Switchback. 

If camo isn't important to you, then good for you. Don't run someone else down because it is important to them. These sights are great!!! Go out and buy yourself 10 of em. I guarantee you I'm not the only person a little frustrated by the lack of a camo option.


----------



## Unk Bond

*Reply*

Hello
You know what I haven't read here is the suggested retail price. :zip: :wink:


----------



## beast

*sight*

i too would like to know about the price, i been looking for a fixed pin fiber wrapped sight like this for last 2 years, this one may be it! will they be avaliable online? as our proshops around here are small and we won't see one until next fall.


----------



## MadArcher

i wuld like to see a pic of the pin tracks i hope i can get the same gap as i did with dead nuts pro 3.

madarcher


----------



## sagecreek

I would like a camo one also. :wink: 

But, you can always camo it yourself by sending it to Tarjac.

I did that with my Bodoodle Pro Lite. :thumb: It looks awesome and is pretty unique. :wink:


----------



## 4x20

The 4 pin Competition Model is 159.95 MSRP and The 6 pin is 169.95


----------



## redman

*sight*

Looks Like A Great Sight I Like It And It Made By One Of The Best


----------



## insolent minx

jcmorgan31 said:


> You're chitting me right???? I asked this 3 months ago and was assured there would be a sight to rival the Viper Predator Pro Micro. Wow, what a wasted 3 months of waiting. :thumbs_do



jc... camo won't be offered in the Pro models because the dipping process will interefere with the functionality of the sights. However, we are *currently* working with our camo dipper to eliminate this condition. We will keep you informed.


----------



## jcmorgan31

sagecreek said:


> I would like a camo one also. :wink:
> 
> But, you can always camo it yourself by sending it to Tarjac.
> 
> I did that with my Bodoodle Pro Lite. :thumb: It looks awesome and is pretty unique. :wink:



Now theres an idea, just an extra $65 on top of a $170 sight. 



I'll keep watchin Minx.


----------



## insolent minx

jcmorgan31 said:


> Now theres an idea, just an extra $65 on top of a $170 sight.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll keep watchin Minx.



Actually, sending a new DN2 to be film dipped with the standard process would render the unit unusable. This design requires such tight tolerances that the film dipping process mucks up the works. *BUT* We are working with a vendor to keep the costs down while masking off critical areas of the unit... keep an eye on this JC, we won't dissapoint out customers!


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

when would i be able to order the COMPETITION sight from lancasters?


----------



## The Yankee

Thanks for the reply. I just may take you up on that. It all depends on if my work schedule will allow it though.  I'd like to stick with CJ.


----------



## BOWCHIEF

dspringer said:


> There is camo offered on the hunter plus model.


Would one of these camo options be Mossy Oak Obsession to match my new BowTech??? That would definitly make this sight very appealing to a lot of BowTech shooters.


----------



## GVDocHoliday

Will there be a longer sight bar available?


----------



## hoggin03

I can see the pictures now - it must be something with my home computer. The sights look awesome, I'm definately going to strongly consider them.

So how much for the 4 pin surpreme and can you add 1 additional pin to make it a 5 pin? Also, as mentioned, what about pin colors?


----------



## AZarcherybandit

Minx,

Can we get a pic from the other side? (besides the production drawings)


----------



## Unk Bond

*Reply*



AZarcherybandit said:


> Minx,
> 
> Can we get a pic from the other side? (besides the production drawings)


---------
What he said :darkbeer:


----------



## beast

*new sight*

mybe i miss it but what names did you give these sights so i know what to look for when they go into production ?


----------



## dspringer

beast said:


> mybe i miss it but what names did you give these sights so i know what to look for when they go into production ?


In order of appearance:

Dead Nuts 2 Hunter
Dead Nuts 2 Hunter Plus
Dead Nuts 2 Hunter Pro
Dead Nuts 2 Micro
Dead Nuts 2 Supreme
Dead Nuts 2 Competition


----------



## insolent minx

AZarcherybandit said:


> Minx,
> 
> Can we get a pic from the other side? (besides the production drawings)



Sure, give me a day or two.


----------



## archerdad

well i think you guys at CJ certinaly went overboard on the micro adjust. it is awesome!
can't wait to get one!!:thumbs_up


----------



## BowtechAndy

when is the site gonna be updated so that I can get the order numbers so I can get my staff shooters sight ordered.
Al has me on file.

thanks

Andy Osborne


----------



## dspringer

BowtechAndy said:


> when is the site gonna be updated so that I can get the order numbers so I can get my staff shooters sight ordered.
> Al has me on file.
> 
> thanks
> 
> Andy Osborne


The catalogs go to press on Tuesday, I plan to begin updating the sight on the same day, hopefully to be done in a week or so.
Thanks,
Doug


----------



## MadArcher

dspringer said:


> The catalogs go to press on Tuesday, I plan to begin updating the sight on the same day, hopefully to be done in a week or so.
> Thanks,
> Doug



how about a msrp for the compition sight.

thanks
brian


----------



## dspringer

*Happy New Year!!*

Happy New Year everyone!!!


----------



## archerdad

dspringer said:


> Happy New Year everyone!!!


happy new year to you guys too!


----------



## dspringer

*sorry this took so long...*

Here is the front view.


----------



## MadArcher

can we get a msrp on this sight


----------



## Rack-Attack

Are those fibers hanging in air around the back of the pin?


Or are they protected?


----------



## pdq 5oh

How easily are pins removed on the competition model?


----------



## dspringer

Rack-Attack said:


> Are those fibers hanging in air around the back of the pin?
> 
> 
> Or are they protected?


The are not hanging in hair, they hug the pin and fit into a groove the same way they did on our Dead Nuts Little John of last year.


----------



## MadArcher

MadArcher said:


> can we get a msrp on this sight



still waiting on some price's


----------



## ol'okie

When can we expect to be able to order??


----------



## Twiztd1

I would think you could order after the trade show or call CJ and find out.


----------



## 3dthunder

*pins*

What are the smallest pins offered?????


----------



## Twiztd1

.019


----------



## BOWCHIEF

Any updates on when these will be available???


----------



## insolent minx

Let me answer a few questions....

We will .019 pins for the competiotion model.. if you call and beg we will put them in the regular models as well:wink: but this will be a special order and may not ship immediately. Please remember that ALL Copper John / Stanislawski sales are run through a dealer... the dealer base supports our industry and we won't cut them out.

To remove a pin isn't a big deal, however, to reinstall one isn't straight forward. If your looking for a 5 pin model for field shooting we can instruct you how to get that.

We are taking orders for these sights now but will not be shipping until after the ATA show. We are doing this for internal organization reasons, not to make sure the big customers get priority. As anyone who has ever dealt with us knows, every customer is the most important and their order will ship on a first come first served basis... regardless of the size of that order.

We will post the MSRP price list some time tomorrow afternoon. If you want that information before that, please call us at (315)258-9269 and ask for Al, Mike, or Dougie (call him Dougie... he likes that ) Initial demand for this product has been HUGE... absolutely HUGE! Please place your order as soon as you are ready to insure your place in line!

The camoflage dipping issue is worked out and we _MAY_ be able to offer it on more that just the Hunter and Hunter Plus... I will keep you informed. As of now this is a non cataloged option but we will inform you and the dealers if and when it is available.

Thanks Everybody for your interest in our products and your support of our company... it is sincerely appreciated!

Eric Springer


----------



## centerx

So if the .19 pins are on the Competition model only what is on the rest of the models??... or did I miss that information in the Mix someplace


----------



## insolent minx

centerx said:


> So if the .19 pins are on the Competition model only what is on the rest of the models??... or did I miss that information in the Mix someplace



LOL! Maybe you missed it in the minx:wink: 

.029 fibers will standard


----------



## Zorph

*Light*

Maybe I missed it. Is there away to attach a light for the fiber? If so, please tell me the light is concealed. The reason I am saying this is that I will be hunting out of a blind and do not want a light that the deer can see.

A picture would be fantastic.


----------



## insolent minx

Zorph said:


> Maybe I missed it. Is there away to attach a light for the fiber? If so, please tell me the light is concealed. The reason I am saying this is that I will be hunting out of a blind and do not want a light that the deer can see.
> 
> A picture would be fantastic.



Yes there is a light that is semi concealed. It shines onto the fiber with black space behind it so there is very little light reflection. Also the light is a dark purple so the fibers light up via true flouresence versus light transmission... in plain english, the pins shine without the whole sight lighting up.


----------



## jcmorgan31

insolent minx said:


> Let me answer a few questions....
> 
> We will .019 pins for the competiotion model.. if you call and beg we will put them in the regular models as well:wink: but this will be a special order and may not ship immediately. Please remember that ALL Copper John / Stanislawski sales are run through a dealer... the dealer base supports our industry and we won't cut them out.
> 
> To remove a pin isn't a big deal, however, to reinstall one isn't straight forward. If your looking for a 5 pin model for field shooting we can instruct you how to get that.
> 
> We are taking orders for these sights now but will not be shipping until after the ATA show. We are doing this for internal organization reasons, not to make sure the big customers get priority. As anyone who has ever dealt with us knows, every customer is the most important and their order will ship on a first come first served basis... regardless of the size of that order.
> 
> We will post the MSRP price list some time tomorrow afternoon. If you want that information before that, please call us at (315)258-9269 and ask for Al, Mike, or Dougie (call him Dougie... he likes that ) Initial demand for this product has been HUGE... absolutely HUGE! Please place your order as soon as you are ready to insure your place in line!
> 
> The camoflage dipping issue is worked out and we _MAY_ be able to offer it on more that just the Hunter and Hunter Plus... I will keep you informed. As of now this is a non cataloged option but we will inform you and the dealers if and when it is available.
> 
> Thanks Everybody for your interest in our products and your support of our company... it is sincerely appreciated!
> 
> Eric Springer


Minx, you are my hero again. I may hold off for one of these after all......:wink:


----------



## insolent minx

jcmorgan31 said:


> Minx, you are my hero again. I may hold off for one of these after all......:wink:



I'm here to serve...


----------



## MadArcher

insolent minx said:


> Let me answer a few questions....
> 
> 
> 
> We are taking orders for these sights now but will not be shipping until after the ATA show. We are doing this for internal organization reasons, not to make sure the big customers get priority. As anyone who has ever dealt with us knows, every customer is the most important and their order will ship on a first come first served basis... regardless of the size of that order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had my dealer call today and they told him they are not taken orders for about another 10 days. so i called that number myself and talked to AL and was told the same thing. so what do i need to do to get my order in.
> 
> 
> madarcher


----------



## dspringer

> i had my dealer call today and they told him they are not taken orders for about another 10 days. so i called that number myself and talked to AL and was told the same thing. so what do i need to do to get my order in.
> 
> 
> madarcher


Sorry madarcher, we are putting in the SKU's monday am, orders will be taken starting early afternoon on Monday.


----------



## bill_rollins

*what about*

what about prices!


----------



## dspringer

billrollins said:


> what about prices!


SKU	Description	MSRP
00419	Dead Nuts 2 Hunter - 3 pin - right handed $39.95 
00421	Dead Nuts 2 Hunter Plus - 3 pin - right handed $49.95 
00422	Dead Nuts 2 Hunter Plus - 3 pin - left handed $49.95 
00425	Dead Nuts 2 Hunter Plus - 3 pin - right handed - Mossy Oak $69.95 
00426	Dead Nuts 2 Hunter Plus - 3 pin - left handed - Mossy Oak $69.95 
00429	Dead Nuts 2 Hunter Plus - 3 pin - right handed - Realtree $69.95 
00430	Dead Nuts 2 Hunter Plus - 3 pin - left handed - Realtree $69.95 
00433	Dead Nuts 2 Hunter Pro - 4 pin - right handed $79.95 
00434	Dead Nuts 2 Hunter Pro - 4 pin - left handed $79.95 
00435	Dead Nuts 2 Hunter Pro - 6 pin - right handed $89.95 
00436	Dead Nuts 2 Hunter Pro - 6 pin - left handed $89.95 
00437	Dead Nuts 2 Micro - 4 pin - right handed $99.95 
00438	Dead Nuts 2 Micro - 4 pin - left handed $99.95 
00439	Dead Nuts 2 Micro - 6 pin - right handed $109.95 
00440	Dead Nuts 2 Micro - 6 pin - left handed $109.95 
00441	Dead Nuts 2 Supreme - 4 pin - right handed $139.95 
00442	Dead Nuts 2 Supreme - 4 pin - left handed $139.95 
00443	Dead Nuts 2 Supreme - 6 pin - right handed $149.95 
00444	Dead Nuts 2 Supreme - 6 pin - left handed $149.95 
00445	Dead Nuts 2 Competition - 4 pin - right handed $159.95 
00446	Dead Nuts 2 Competition - 4 pin - left handed $159.95 
00447	Dead Nuts 2 Competition - 6 pin - right handed	$169.95 
00448	Dead Nuts 2 Competition - 6 pin - left handed $169.95


----------



## bill_rollins

*what are the differences*



dspringer said:


> SKU	Description	MSRP
> 00419	Dead Nuts 2 Hunter - 3 pin - right handed $39.95
> 00421	Dead Nuts 2 Hunter Plus - 3 pin - right handed $49.95
> 00422	Dead Nuts 2 Hunter Plus - 3 pin - left handed $49.95
> 00425	Dead Nuts 2 Hunter Plus - 3 pin - right handed - Mossy Oak $69.95
> 00426	Dead Nuts 2 Hunter Plus - 3 pin - left handed - Mossy Oak $69.95
> 00429	Dead Nuts 2 Hunter Plus - 3 pin - right handed - Realtree $69.95
> 00430	Dead Nuts 2 Hunter Plus - 3 pin - left handed - Realtree $69.95
> 00433	Dead Nuts 2 Hunter Pro - 4 pin - right handed $79.95
> 00434	Dead Nuts 2 Hunter Pro - 4 pin - left handed $79.95
> 00435	Dead Nuts 2 Hunter Pro - 6 pin - right handed $89.95
> 00436	Dead Nuts 2 Hunter Pro - 6 pin - left handed $89.95
> 00437	Dead Nuts 2 Micro - 4 pin - right handed $99.95
> 00438	Dead Nuts 2 Micro - 4 pin - left handed $99.95
> 00439	Dead Nuts 2 Micro - 6 pin - right handed $109.95
> 00440	Dead Nuts 2 Micro - 6 pin - left handed $109.95
> 00441	Dead Nuts 2 Supreme - 4 pin - right handed $139.95
> 00442	Dead Nuts 2 Supreme - 4 pin - left handed $139.95
> 00443	Dead Nuts 2 Supreme - 6 pin - right handed $149.95
> 00444	Dead Nuts 2 Supreme - 6 pin - left handed $149.95
> 00445	Dead Nuts 2 Competition - 4 pin - right handed $159.95
> 00446	Dead Nuts 2 Competition - 4 pin - left handed $159.95
> 00447	Dead Nuts 2 Competition - 6 pin - right handed	$169.95
> 00448	Dead Nuts 2 Competition - 6 pin - left handed $169.95



any pics of the differences between the micro, supreme, and competition models as I am going to get one but need to see the differences first to order the right one!


----------



## Predator

Minx,

Nice looking sights. Looks like you guys have really stepped it up to try to compete with the quality of Spott Hogg and Sword this year.

Couple of questions:

Is the fiber somehow attached or sunk into a groove on the metal rounded pin backs? Or are they loose. Trying to understand how susceptible they are to breakage which has always been an issue with past Copper models (I hunted with one for a season but had 3 fibers break at different times going through brush and can't afford to have the happen - especially if I'm out west in the back country).

Next question: Are you still using the same type of fiber or are you using the unbreakable kind like Sword does?

Next question: Correct me if I'm wrong but it appears the Supreme is the same as the Competition other than the sliding bar. And then it sounds like you are saying .019 fibers are ONLY standard on the Competition. Aside from those two differences though, is there any other difference between the Supreme and the Competition?

Next question: On the Competition the lock-down knob looks huge. Is there any possible way for someone to mount a quiver on that sight if they wanted to use it for hunting? Do you have a sunk allen set screw option instead of the knob to allow for a quiver mount?

Next question: If you answered this already I apologize but I don't remember seeing it. What is the outside diameter of the round pin-guard?

Next question: What kind of flexibility do you have on ordering sights. You've specified most of the standard options but let me give you an example. Let's say someone wanted a Supreme with 5 pins (not 4 or 6), all .019 in size (instead of .029) and colors (in order from top to bottom) green, yellow, green, yellow, green (no red). Is that an easy enough thing to order or is that not even possible? And does it cost more? If so, how much? This kind of flexibility will be very important if you want to compete with the Swords and SH's of the world as they will build you anything you want.

Looking forward to your answers. Congrats on a huge step in the right direction. I love to see increased competition and improved design in archery sights as I think it's one of the accessories that has lagged the most in terms of innovation and design excellence. It is, quite frankly, beyond me why it has taken companies so long to design a flexible, adjustable, bomb-proof, unbreakable sight with small but bright pins in a small round visible (i.e. with a colored ring) pin guard. I still haven't seen the perfect sight but a few select companies keep getting closer every year. Spott-Hogg is pretty good in all categories except pin brightness where they suck. Sword has the closest thing to perfect but they could still use a little more micro-adjustability on their sights. The jury is out on the new Copper John's but they look like they may have some promise.


----------



## leon j chartier

Will the comp model accept a lense?


----------



## hoggin03

What is the difference between the Micro and the Surpreme?


----------



## dspringer

leon j chartier said:


> Will the comp model accept a lense?


yes, but that won't be out until the end of March




> What is the difference between the Micro and the Surpreme?


The supreme also has micro pins.


----------



## Tracker12

Well I have been to the Harrisburg PA trade show the last two years and enjoyed stopping by the CJ booth. Been asking for a Micro adjust each year. Guess this year we can talk about it. Hope someone will have them for sale there.


----------



## insolent minx

Predator said:


> Minx,
> 
> Nice looking sights. Looks like you guys have really stepped it up to try to compete with the quality of Spott Hogg and Sword this year.
> 
> Couple of questions:
> 
> Is the fiber somehow attached or sunk into a groove on the metal rounded pin backs? Or are they loose. Trying to understand how susceptible they are to breakage which has always been an issue with past Copper models (I hunted with one for a season but had 3 fibers break at different times going through brush and can't afford to have the happen - especially if I'm out west in the back country).
> 
> Next question: Are you still using the same type of fiber or are you using the unbreakable kind like Sword does?
> 
> Next question: Correct me if I'm wrong but it appears the Supreme is the same as the Competition other than the sliding bar. And then it sounds like you are saying .019 fibers are ONLY standard on the Competition. Aside from those two differences though, is there any other difference between the Supreme and the Competition?
> 
> Next question: On the Competition the lock-down knob looks huge. Is there any possible way for someone to mount a quiver on that sight if they wanted to use it for hunting? Do you have a sunk allen set screw option instead of the knob to allow for a quiver mount?
> 
> Next question: If you answered this already I apologize but I don't remember seeing it. What is the outside diameter of the round pin-guard?
> 
> Next question: What kind of flexibility do you have on ordering sights. You've specified most of the standard options but let me give you an example. Let's say someone wanted a Supreme with 5 pins (not 4 or 6), all .019 in size (instead of .029) and colors (in order from top to bottom) green, yellow, green, yellow, green (no red). Is that an easy enough thing to order or is that not even possible? And does it cost more? If so, how much? This kind of flexibility will be very important if you want to compete with the Swords and SH's of the world as they will build you anything you want.
> 
> Looking forward to your answers. Congrats on a huge step in the right direction. I love to see increased competition and improved design in archery sights as I think it's one of the accessories that has lagged the most in terms of innovation and design excellence. It is, quite frankly, beyond me why it has taken companies so long to design a flexible, adjustable, bomb-proof, unbreakable sight with small but bright pins in a small round visible (i.e. with a colored ring) pin guard. I still haven't seen the perfect sight but a few select companies keep getting closer every year. Spott-Hogg is pretty good in all categories except pin brightness where they suck. Sword has the closest thing to perfect but they could still use a little more micro-adjustability on their sights. The jury is out on the new Copper John's but they look like they may have some promise.



Holy Smokes! This will take a few minutes to answer!

Thanks for the questions Predator.
To start with the fibers are supportted by a grooved track on the front of the pin and are held into that groove by tension. This system has proved EXTREMELY reliable in our Little John models so it was a natural idea for this product. Second the fiber is unique in two ways... first it is stronger and comes from the same supplier as those other guys you mentioned.
Third the SUPREME and COMPETION heads are the same but the as you noticed the compettion has the extension.
Fourth, this extension bracket is supplied with a recessed set set screw so that yes a quiver can be attached to it.
Fifth, the outside diameter of the head is 2.3 inches ti inside diameter is 1.8 inches.
Flexibility and Customer Satisfaction has been the halmark of Copper John since our opening in 1999. Like our round and highlighted pinguard.. some of our competiton is adopting that standard as well:shade: ... we will OF COURSE continue that tradition as it has made us what we are.

Have a good one Predator.. I like a tough customer, it makes us a better company.


----------



## GVDocHoliday

insolent minx said:


> Have a good one Predator.. I like a tough customer, it makes us a better company.


As well as taking the time to answer long posts with a lot of questions such as the one predator posted. 

Thanks a ton both Doug and Eric for keeping us up to date on an obviously great product and answering all of our questions. It's nice to see dependability not only in a product, but dependability in the producer of that product as well. :thumbs_up


----------



## insolent minx

We're your huckleberries..


----------



## Predator

Minx, thanks for answering my questions. 

I guess I expect a lot and like to keep people on their toes. While I may seem a "tough" customer at first I'm actually a great customer to have. If you can impress me you'll get me business and I freely share my opinions with others (be it here, at the archery shop, on a hunt or just chatting with friends).

I only shoot equipment that I think it THE best. I NEVER buy on price - I only buy on quality. 

Looks like you've got a pretty impressive product offering this year.


----------



## Mr. October

*What an awesome sight!*

This may pry me away from my Spot Hogg. I love my Hogg-it but . . . dang . . . this sight looks bullet proof. 

Doug . . one question that maybe you answered and I missed it . . . regarding getting to 5 pins instead of 6 on the Competition model . . is it just a matter of removing the 6th pin or do you have to order it that way? I know you said that the re-installation of a 6th pin was harder but it wasn't clear if removing was something done by the user or CJ.


----------



## hoggin03

Thanks, guys, for taking the time to answer all of our questions. I can't wait to get one of these in my hands.

To help me make my decision...To anyone who may know this (because I can't tell) - Is the third axis adjustable on the Micro as well as the Surpreme?

Minx or dspringer - What is the weight difference of the micro and the surpreme?


----------



## 3DHoytShooter

> We're your huckleberries..


Great Line.........from a GREAT movie....... Oh ya thats a good lookin site there to. :biggrin1:


----------



## MadArcher

my dealer got my order in today cant wait to get it .


madarcher


----------



## dspringer

hoggin03 said:


> Thanks, guys, for taking the time to answer all of our questions. I can't wait to get one of these in my hands.
> 
> To help me make my decision...To anyone who may know this (because I can't tell) - Is the third axis adjustable on the Micro as well as the Surpreme?
> 
> Minx or dspringer - What is the weight difference of the micro and the surpreme?


The 3rd axis is on the supreme and the competition models

The difference between the micro and the supreme is:
1) 3rd axis
2) laser engraved scales
3) micro pins.


----------



## redneckarcher29

*Whats new for stan????*

Any new releases?????


----------



## hoggin03

dspringer said:


> The 3rd axis is on the supreme and the competition models
> 
> The difference between the micro and the supreme is:
> 1) 3rd axis
> 2) laser engraved scales
> 3) micro pins.


Thanks!


----------



## beast

*micro & supreme*

i assume the single knob on topside of micro is for gang ajustment, is the 2nd knob top side of the supreme 3rd axis?


----------



## dspringer

beast said:


> i assume the single knob on topside of micro is for gang ajustment, is the 2nd knob top side of the supreme 3rd axis?


no, it is for micro pins.


----------



## damnyankee

All I can say is wow, CJ hit this one out of the park.

Had all of the new models in my hands yesterday, these sights are rugged and functional, bright pins that ARE very protected.

If your a serious pin shooter or a serious hunter don't even think about leaving one of the new Dead Nuts 2 sights out of your setup.

Great job CJ:wink:


----------



## dspringer

*another pic of supreme*

Here is a pic of the supreme with a lens assembly attached.


----------



## Blacky

Looks pretty good to me. Can't wait to see them live next week.

C ya
Blacky


----------



## MadArcher

how about weight. how heavy is the competion sight.


madarcher


----------



## klattimore

MadArcher said:


> how about weight. how heavy is the competion sight.
> 
> 
> madarcher


8.5 oz


----------



## Full metal jack

On the Supreme and the Competion models what type of lens are going to be available and what kinda additional cost are going to have to be shelled out to addapt the lens to these 2 models? Then Predator asked a Question about special ordering sight with specific pin options, is this going to be an option? Maybe I missed the answer. Thanks for your time.


----------



## dspringer

Full metal jack said:


> On the Supreme and the Competion models what type of lens are going to be available and what kinda additional cost are going to have to be shelled out to addapt the lens to these 2 models? Then Predator asked a Question about special ordering sight with specific pin options, is this going to be an option? Maybe I missed the answer. Thanks for your time.


There will be a range of lenses available in terms of magnifacation, I think 2 through 8 (but don't quote me on that). In terms of quality, we will have some entry to mid level done in plastic and on the high end we will have a glass akromat (sp?) lens available. We don't have pricing finished yet, but it will be consistent with other high end manufacturers. For special orders, we generally don't do custom orders, but ...


----------



## thespyhunter

If I missed it in a previous post I am sorry, but what is the diameter of the pin guard ? Thanks


----------



## GVDocHoliday

Just heard that Copper John is now once again a sponsor for Wild Extremes TV with Nathan Jones...Kudos! I'm psyched for this relationship! There are a lot of members over on the WE website that will be purchasing the new sights as soon as they're available!!!


----------



## insolent minx

Just heard from the ATA crew.
Many people are saying that our booth is the busiest they've seen.

Thank you everybody for your support and input!
Eric


----------



## MadArcher

i am glad i got my order in early.


mdarcher


----------



## GVDocHoliday

insolent minx said:


> Just heard from the ATA crew.
> Many people are saying that our booth is the busiest they've seen.
> 
> Thank you everybody for your support and input!
> Eric


You mean they left you in New York?


----------



## insolent minx

Yeah, I'm home... at the office actually. Demand for this product has been huge!!! So I am busy doubling up our capacity.


----------



## jcmorgan31

Just imagine if you had offered it in camo to start with.....:wink: 

You might have had to triple or quadruple your capacity.....


----------



## WP_Bowmaster

When is Copper John going to update their website?


----------



## insolent minx

jcmorgan31 said:


> Just imagine if you had offered it in camo to start with.....:wink:
> 
> You might have had to triple or quadruple your capacity.....


Just get ready to update your signature:wink:


----------



## ShootingABN!

*Realtree green???*



insolent minx said:


> Just get ready to update your signature:wink:


Will you have realtreen green?????


----------



## The Yankee

I'd like to ask you if anyone is going to have one of your new sights at the Harrisburg PA Sportsman Show? We plan on going there and to Cabellas in Hamburg.


----------



## Kstigall

:tongue: 
I found out earlier today that my hints were well received! I almost became hoarse whispering "check them out, it should be a quality product at a fair price". 
About 40 new CJ's are supposedly coming to central Va. sometime in March.
 A Super X medium Trio is also in the mix. I'm personally cracking the wrapper on that one.
 I sure hope I don't have to eat my words.........please don't let me down


----------



## jcmorgan31

insolent minx said:


> Just get ready to update your signature:wink:


I can hardly wait......:rock:


----------



## [email protected]

Just got back from ATA and yes, the CJ booth was busy!!! The new sight looks great to say the least.


----------



## hoggin03

When will the website be updated with the new sights?


----------



## MadArcher

so when will they start shipping


madarcher


----------



## chevellenut

*when?*

when will these be for sale in the stores? i can't wait!


----------



## Unk Bond

*Reply*



hoggin03 said:


> When will the website be updated with the new sights?


--
What he said 

:darkbeer: While waiting :wink:


----------



## RecordKeeper

[email protected] said:


> Just got back from ATA and yes, the CJ booth was busy!!! The new sight looks great to say the least.


Indeed. They were one of the best new products at the show!


----------



## hoggin03

:chicken01: :chicken01: :chicken01: :chicken01: :chicken01: :chicken01: :chicken01: :chicken01: :chicken01: :chicken01: 
Time to wake this thread up!

Any new updates guys???? Answers to the last few questions????


YOU'RE KILLING ME!!!!!:drool:


----------



## MadArcher

hoggin03 said:


> :chicken01: :chicken01: :chicken01: :chicken01: :chicken01: :chicken01: :chicken01: :chicken01: :chicken01: :chicken01:
> Time to wake this thread up!
> 
> Any new updates guys???? Answers to the last few questions????
> 
> 
> YOU'RE KILLING ME!!!!!:drool:


yes like shipping when will they ship


madarcher


----------



## wihunter402

Any Copper John Dealers here on AT???


----------



## dspringer

chevellenut said:


> when will these be for sale in the stores? i can't wait!


We will be shipping in mid February; the week of the 17th.


----------



## The Yankee

Will these sights be available at the Auburn Bass Pro store? Would I have to stop in there and order one, or would they have them in stock?


----------



## dspringer

The Yankee said:


> Will these sights be available at the Auburn Bass Pro store? Would I have to stop in there and order one, or would they have them in stock?


We have not finalized our agreement with them this year so we don't know what they will or won't be carrying (sp?) from our line next year. I will post as soon as I know.


----------



## jcmorgan31

dspringer said:


> We will be shipping in mid February; the week of the 17th.


February 17th is my birthday......:wink: 

( :set1_thinking: :set1_thinking: Wonder if I will get anything from Eric or Doug????? :set1_thinking: )


----------



## PhilFree

*Light Bracket*

Anyone got a nice pick of one with the Light Bracket and Light.
Would be nice to see.

Thanks


----------



## Unk Bond

*Reply*



PhilFree said:


> Anyone got a nice pick of one with the Light Bracket and Light.
> Would be nice to see.
> 
> Thanks


-----------

What he said 
And a :darkbeer: while I wait :wink:


----------



## wihunter402

Did I miss somewhere if they come in silver as well as black?


----------



## DarrinM

ttt for the Minx...............

When does mine ship????????????


----------



## wihunter402

Just called Lancaster and they said they have some coming in tomorrow.:darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer: 

I got my 4 pin Competition sight ordered and I hope it is in my hands next week. They have them for $139.99 as I am sure someone will ask. Gonna look real good on my new (used) '05 ProTec.:tongue:


----------



## bhill12

anyone know when the online shops wil have these or is there a dealer on at i can order from?


----------



## beast

*cooper john*

any of the sponsors have these yet?


----------



## wihunter402

Guys Lancaster said they would have them LAST Friday. I got one ordered (See post above). Hoping it will be here later this week.:darkbeer:


----------



## wihunter402

Lancaster said they will be getting them in the week of the 19th. Guess I can wait a little longer.


----------



## hoove

I appologize if it has been said already, but this is a long post to look through for info., anyway:

*What is the size of the sight housing?* (smaller than the originals or the same)
*What is the length of the mounting bracket on the Dead Nuts II Supreme?* (I like dovetail bars, but the fork in the mounting bracket looks like it was made to match the fork in the riser for my Commander!
)
Can't Wait!


----------



## Rush

Hoove,

The housing is slightly smaller. As for the length of the mounting bracket on the Supreme, I'm not really sure. It seems like it was the standard length they had before, but don't hold me to that.


----------



## hoove

hoove said:


> I appologize if it has been said already, but this is a long post to look through for info., anyway:
> 
> *What is the size of the sight housing?* (smaller than the originals or the same)
> *What is the length of the mounting bracket on the Dead Nuts II Supreme?* (I like dovetail bars, but the fork in the mounting bracket looks like it was made to match the fork in the riser for my Commander!
> )
> Can't Wait!


Can Anyone confirm?


----------



## Rush

Ok, I just got off the phone with my buddy at Copper John. The housing he said he didn't have one in his hand to give an exact measurement, but he said it between the regular dead nuts and the little jon size. 

As for the mounting bracket for the supreme, it is the regular dead nuts mounting bar. Overall length for the sight is 4.25". I hope that helps you out Hoove!!!


----------



## hoove

Rush said:


> Ok, I just got off the phone with my buddy at Copper John. The housing he said he didn't have one in his hand to give an exact measurement, but he said it between the regular dead nuts and the little jon size.
> 
> As for the mounting bracket for the supreme, it is the regular dead nuts mounting bar. Overall length for the sight is 4.25". I hope that helps you out Hoove!!!


Thanks!
Can't wait to see one.


----------



## MadArcher

ok if i remember.

they where going to start shipping on the week of the 14th.

so how about it, are you shipping sights yet when can i expect to have my sight that was order the 1st day they was taken orders in my hands.


thanks
madarcher


----------



## dspringer

MadArcher said:


> ok if i remember.
> 
> they where going to start shipping on the week of the 14th.
> 
> so how about it, are you shipping sights yet when can i expect to have my sight that was order the 1st day they was taken orders in my hands.
> 
> 
> thanks
> madarcher


See post #362


----------



## MadArcher

dspringer said:


> See post #362


that is this week so are you shipping. the 17th is tomorrow.


madarcher


----------



## hoove

Well Copper John, I will definately see you and your new sights at the Kinsey Dealer Show in Hershey. The question is, will any of the sights Kinsey's ordered be at the warehouse before the show next weekend????


----------



## PhilFree

*Light Bracket Pics! *

Still Looking For Those Pics Of The Sight With The Light And Light Bracket On.


----------



## hoove

hoove said:


> Well Copper John, I will definately see you and your new sights at the Kinsey Dealer Show in Hershey. The question is, will any of the sights Kinsey's ordered be at the warehouse before the show next weekend????


ttt


----------



## MadArcher

MadArcher said:


> that is this week so are you shipping. the 17th is tomorrow.
> 
> 
> madarcher




come on you are killing me. i just want my sight :Cry: :Cry: :Cry: :Cry:   


madarcher


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

PhilFree said:


> Still Looking For Those Pics Of The Sight With The Light And Light Bracket On.


Same here! How about a little more details on the light bracket. Seems pretty important to a lot of people.

How much are the light brackets going to cost?

Did the Copper John people just quit on this post?


----------



## GVDocHoliday

I just made my order for an Ants and Competition Deadnuts evo2 today. I was told that many of the DNevo2 sights started shipping today, but the competition deadnuts sights are still a couple of weeks out as they are waiting for packaging.


----------



## MadArcher

Did the Copper John people just quit on this post?[/QUOTE]

cant seem to get any answers about shipping. if i cant get my sight by 3D season i will just drop my order and buy something here local. come on copper john i dont need the package it will just go in the trash anyway. i will start this just ship mine in a zip lock bag and i will be happy. i need mine before march 1st or i am just done with it.

see post 362.


madarcher


----------



## BBT Outfitters

I'm sure they are doing all they can. All the dealings I have had with them, they have been awesome! Great customer service!


----------



## MadArcher

dano1977 said:


> I'm sure they are doing all they can. All the dealings I have had with them, they have been awesome! Great customer service!



i cant agree more. just tired of waiting.


----------



## BBT Outfitters

MadArcher said:


> i cant agree more. just tired of waiting.


Just remember, good things come to those who wait!LOL :wink:


----------



## MadArcher

dano1977 said:


> Just remember, good things come to those who wait!LOL :wink:


you are right there lol but my time is running thinner and thinner so i can be ready to shoot out doors. i just think that if you have orders to fill and all you are waiting on is the package. i can do with out it.


madarcher


----------



## wihunter402

I do want them to ship them in a way that they won't get damaged but I do agree. Get them shipped. I have the competition ordered from Lancaster and Doug told me that they should be shipping to them in the next 2 weeks. Well that was a week ago so I hope he is not backing out of that deal. I know they want to make them right but you should NEVER promise something earlier then you can deliver. Always better to give a later date and be early. That is what will keep customers coming back. Broken promises will only push us to other companies.


----------



## Rush

The boys at Copper John are pretty strapped down as the order for sights is a little overwhelming I'm sure. I know they're working has hard and as long as they can to get them out. As for being on here to answer questions, I'd say they're too busy trying to get sights out to get on here. I know for a quality product that I really want, I don't have problems waiting. it doesn't take that long to set up a sight and sight it in. I know everyone is being patient, but good things are worth waiting for!!!


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

IA Monsterbuck said:


> Same here! How about a little more details on the light bracket. Seems pretty important to a lot of people.
> 
> How much are the light brackets going to cost?
> 
> Did the Copper John people just quit on this post?


Anyone? Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## Rush

Ok, the way it works now, when you order a light for the Dead Nuts 2, the light comes with the bracket. the Blue retails for $20 and the Purple retails for $22.75. The blue is great for normal 3D and Indoor Shooting conditions, but when it gets late in the evening, the purple light is the way to go. It just lights the end of the pins and doesn't create a halo around them.

If you all have questions about the sights and technical stuff, I'll do what I can to answer them. I don't have any answers for shipping or anything like that though, but I'll do what I can. The boys at Copper John are busy trying to get orders filled so you might not see them here for a while.


----------



## cutter10x

i talked to lancaster and eric springer today...they are busy so cut them some slack.....eric said they started to ship some of the deadnuts 2 sights...so they should arrive soon....i really dont understand what the problem is....do you all really think that these companies produce thousands of items before the ata.....not really..so anybody that has any kind off clue should realize that its going to take awhile when your ordering new products in jan/feb....so cut them some slack....the wait will be worth it.....


----------



## MadArcher

cutter10x said:


> i talked to lancaster and eric springer today...they are busy so cut them some slack.....eric said they started to ship some of the deadnuts 2 sights...so they should arrive soon....i really dont understand what the problem is....do you all really think that these companies produce thousands of items before the ata.....not really..so anybody that has any kind off clue should realize that its going to take awhile when your ordering new products in jan/feb....so cut them some slack....the wait will be worth it.....



i agree with you as for not haveing them before the ata show. it is just that when i order something and they tell me a date then thats when it should be done. i am not bashing copper john you will find this anywhere you go this time of year. i have extreme 10 mins. from me i worked there for a short time so i do know it takes time. i just need my sight becouse as said it isnt that hard to bolt on another sight and site in, well you got to have one to do so with. all i am saying is put it in a box ship it and i will pay the difference in shipping to my dealer. i dont have the money to have other sights laying around to just bolt on, in order for me to buy a new one i have to sale what i have 1st to do so. i have had copper john pin sights for as long as i can remember, just when i need it i need it. so i dont want anybody think i am bashing anybody they have the best service in the archery world.


madarcher


----------



## cutter10x

i never said your bashing...sorry if you thought i implied it....


----------



## MadArcher

cutter10x said:


> i never said your bashing...sorry if you thought i implied it....


i never thought you said so. i just dont want nobody to think so.


madarcher


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

Rush said:


> Ok, the way it works now, when you order a light for the Dead Nuts 2, the light comes with the bracket. the Blue retails for $20 and the Purple retails for $22.75. The blue is great for normal 3D and Indoor Shooting conditions, but when it gets late in the evening, the purple light is the way to go. It just lights the end of the pins and doesn't create a halo around them.
> 
> If you all have questions about the sights and technical stuff, I'll do what I can to answer them. I don't have any answers for shipping or anything like that though, but I'll do what I can. The boys at Copper John are busy trying to get orders filled so you might not see them here for a while.


Are you rferring to the old system or the brand new one? They said that the light would shine on the housing not the ends of the pins so it would not be visible to game.

I know thet are busy and yes some people are impatient to get their sights while they are ramping up production. I get that they didn't build thousands of sights before they introduced them. 

BUT, they sure better have already designed the light system long ago and gone beyond a prototype to a finished design by the time these sights were introduced. SOOO...why is it that potential customers who may be spending $140 on a new sight can't get some pictures and specific details on the light system. How it mounts, well is the light contained, what is retail price, where can we order? 

I've seen the sights popping up at a few retail websites but not a thing on a light for it yet. Originally I thought that with the wrapped fiber it would likely be so bright you wouldn't need any external light like my Impact sight but have since learned that each fiber is actually run from one pin around the housing and into a second pin so that's only six inches or so of fiber optic for every two pins. My Impact has 2 1/2 FEET of fiber for each pin.

I want a well built high quality sight but I also want bright pins that I can see till the last possible shooting light.


----------



## Rush

IA Monsterbuck said:


> Are you rferring to the old system or the brand new one? They said that the light would shine on the housing not the ends of the pins so it would not be visible to game.
> 
> I know thet are busy and yes some people are impatient to get their sights while they are ramping up production. I get that they didn't build thousands of sights before they introduced them.
> 
> BUT, they sure better have already designed the light system long ago and gone beyond a prototype to a finished design by the time these sights were introduced. SOOO...why is it that potential customers who may be spending $140 on a new sight can't get some pictures and specific details on the light system. How it mounts, well is the light contained, what is retail price, where can we order?
> 
> I've seen the sights popping up at a few retail websites but not a thing on a light for it yet. Originally I thought that with the wrapped fiber it would likely be so bright you wouldn't need any external light like my Impact sight but have since learned that each fiber is actually run from one pin around the housing and into a second pin so that's only six inches or so of fiber optic for every two pins. My Impact has 2 1/2 FEET of fiber for each pin.
> 
> I want a well built high quality sight but I also want bright pins that I can see till the last possible shooting light.


Let me see if I can get your concerns addressed.

Yes, the old system does shine directly over the fibers wraps on the housing, so it is blocked from the eyes of the game. And they do have a light system designed.

I don't know about pictures because I don't work there, just a Pro Staff shooter for them. So I have no way of providing pictures. But they way it sets up, it is mounted with a 90 degree bracket that attaches to the front of the pins housing at the top of the housing. With the 90 degree bend, it places the light directly over the fiber wraps. So yes it isn't shining on the pins and is this keeps the light conceled. Just in low light, purple allows better visibility. 

They do use both ends of the fiber to create 2 seperate pins, and there ins't 2 feet of wrapped fiber. However,I helped work the booth at the ATA and after seeing the pins, they are extremely bright and you probably won't need a light. Some people however just like to have a light. They are a lot brighter and finer looking than the old pin set ups. So I assure you, they are plenty bright. In my opinion, You'll should be able to see them until the last possible shooting light.

If you look at my earlier post, the retail for the blue is $20 and the retail for the purple is $22.75. 

I hope this helps answer most of the questions you had.


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

Yeah that is helpful information. Thanks.

There were several people interested in the light system so I hope it helps them as well. 

I think we all would like to see some pictures in the near future though. Maybe one of you sponsored shooters or some of the first customers to get their sight set-up will be kind enough to post some pics.

Looks like a great sight but some of us have to feel pretty confident of our purchase before we lay out over $160 on a sight and light.:set1_thinking:


----------



## Rush

Yeah, I hope that helps them as well. 

I'm sure there will probably be some pictures at some point. If I had some I'd post them, but I don't. 

I can completely understand wanting to be confident before you purchase something. I'm the same way, in all fairness if I don't like something, I won't shoot it. But I think when they get out and you guys can see them in your hands, you'll probably like them. 

Good Shooting!!!!


----------



## MadArcher

so my dealer calls today and he is told i will have my sight in my hands mid late next week. alittle off of the week of the 17th (see post 362) but hey nobody is perfect. i am a true blue copper john pin shooter i just hope to keep it this way and not be true blue in the face.  


madarcher


----------



## BurlesonTX

*Automatic Adjusting Pin Brightness*



IA Monsterbuck said:


> Are you rferring to the old system or the brand new one? They said that the light would shine on the housing not the ends of the pins so it would not be visible to game.
> 
> I know thet are busy and yes some people are impatient to get their sights while they are ramping up production. I get that they didn't build thousands of sights before they introduced them.
> 
> BUT, they sure better have already designed the light system long ago and gone beyond a prototype to a finished design by the time these sights were introduced. SOOO...why is it that potential customers who may be spending $140 on a new sight can't get some pictures and specific details on the light system. How it mounts, well is the light contained, what is retail price, where can we order?
> 
> I've seen the sights popping up at a few retail websites but not a thing on a light for it yet. Originally I thought that with the wrapped fiber it would likely be so bright you wouldn't need any external light like my Impact sight but have since learned that each fiber is actually run from one pin around the housing and into a second pin so that's only six inches or so of fiber optic for every two pins. My Impact has 2 1/2 FEET of fiber for each pin.
> 
> I want a well built high quality sight but I also want bright pins that I can see till the last possible shooting light.


Anybody have the Blackgold Flashpoint sight? The photocromatic shell allows just the right amount of light to be transmitted to the pins. It works real well. I wonder why others don't use this technology. I have heard that they make tubes that are photocromatic that would work on a lot of other sights. The CJ sights have a lot of improvements over the flashpoint sight BUT the automatic adjusting of the pin brightness is rather awesome. http://www.blackgoldsights.com/flashpoint_sights.html


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

Yeah I do like the brightness on the Flashpoint but I don't like the plastic pins and I don't think it can compare in the way of adjustability. Same can be said of the Impact sight I've been using. 

Seems like the cheaper sights on the market have great pin brightness and the so called "premium" sights are lacking in that aspect. 

Doesn't seem like it would be a significant cost factor to add a few more inches of fiber optics to each pin, not at the prices they charge for them anyway.


----------



## hoove

Congrats to Copper John on this sight. I saw one in person this weekend at the Kinsey Show and it is a job well done! 
I think they will be quite busy this year keeping up with orders.


----------



## MadArcher

hey dspringer have the dead nuts 2 comp. sights shipped yet.

i am hopeing this is not pushed back anymore.


madarcher


----------



## insolent minx

Hi All,

Sorry for not answering these posts more quickly...
Here it goes... The DN2 line is now shipping and the orders are being processed as they were taken. We expect to have all our current backorders cleared within 3 weeks.
The Competition models will be shipping with the ANTS extension block as we are waiting for out extrusion for this part (now 8 weeks late) and we have been told it will be at our door this Friday. There will be a note in all of the Competition models that will ask the customer to call us with info on where to send the proper extension block when they are ready (3 weeks from now). Of course, there will be no charge for even the shipping of this part.

The light bracket is indeed designed and has been for some time. I will post pics of it on Thursday afternoon with closeups of the unit itself and examples of it on and off in various light conditions... you all won't be dissapointed in this product.
I again apologize for the delay in shipping and won't bore you with excuses... I'll simply say that we opted to retool for the high capacity this product will undoubtedly be needing for the August - September rush that is typical of our industry.

Again thank you for your patience and support of our company!

Eric Springer


----------



## jcmorgan31

Excellent news..... Maybe one of these early buyers will have an extra EVO 2 mounting block I can pick up second hand......:RockOn: 





insolent minx said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry for not answering these posts more quickly...
> Here it goes... The DN2 line is now shipping and the orders are being processed as they were taken. We expect to have all our current backorders cleared within 3 weeks.
> The Competition models will be shipping with the ANTS extension block as we are waiting for out extrusion for this part (now 8 weeks late) and we have been told it will be at our door this Friday. There will be a note in all of the Competition models that will ask the customer to call us with info on where to send the proper extension block when they are ready (3 weeks from now). Of course, there will be no charge for even the shipping of this part.
> 
> The light bracket is indeed designed and has been for some time. I will post pics of it on Thursday afternoon with closeups of the unit itself and examples of it on and off in various light conditions... you all won't be dissapointed in this product.
> I again apologize for the delay in shipping and won't bore you with excuses... I'll simply say that we opted to retool for the high capacity this product will undoubtedly be needing for the August - September rush that is typical of our industry.
> 
> Again thank you for your patience and support of our company!
> 
> Eric Springer


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

insolent minx said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The light bracket is indeed designed and has been for some time. I will post pics of it on Thursday afternoon with closeups of the unit itself and examples of it on and off in various light conditions... you all won't be dissapointed in this product.
> Eric Springer


AWESOME!! Can't wait to see both the light but also some more pics to hopefully see how bright the pins are with and without. Please post lots of pics!!:RockOn:


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

Somebody had a question on another thread about getting a 5 pin sight. Can you convert the 6 pin to a 5 pin easily or must it be ordered that way?

Can you post instructions on how to adjust from 6 to 5 pins?


----------



## MadArcher

Great News Thanks For The Update.

Madarcher


----------



## hoove

Does anyone know if I get the 6 pin supreme model, can I remove two of the pins so I can use in competition. (Hunter class only allows 4 pins)


----------



## bowjunkie

*Pins*

Taking a pin out is easy. Putting one is not so easy. It would be best to order a 4 pin model for hunter class and if you want 5 pins just move the 6th pin out of the way. Junkie


----------



## Rush

Yeah, bowjunkie is right, if you need a 4 pin for competition, the best thing do to would be order a 4 pin. Now if want a 5 pin this is what you do (especially if you're only allowed 5 pins for competition). Move the bottom out of the way, clip the fiber to the bottom pin and remove. It won't affect anything.


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

insolent minx said:


> The light bracket is indeed designed and has been for some time. *I will post pics of it on Thursday afternoon with closeups of the unit itself and examples of it on and off in various light conditions... you all won't be dissapointed in this product.*
> I again apologize for the delay in shipping and won't bore you with excuses... I'll simply say that we opted to retool for the high capacity this product will undoubtedly be needing for the August - September rush that is typical of our industry.
> 
> Again thank you for your patience and support of our company!
> 
> Eric Springer


TODAY IS THE DAY!!! :banana: :RockOn: CAN"T WAIT TO SEE THE PICS!!


----------



## buckeyebuckhntr

I have to say I am a disappointed with the delays.....

I ordered a 4 pin comp back on the 10th with the idea they would be shipping on or around the 17th. I sold my spot-hogg hogg it to pay for the new CJ. Now the IBO Indoor Worlds are 2 weeks away and I am now facing having to shoot with my hunting sight. Lesson learned I guess......


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

I understand that! Hope you get your sight before the shoot.

I'm hoping to get a new sight this year and like what I've seen so far of the new CJ sights but I have a hard time spending $140+ on a sight that I can't look at first hand before buying. 

I'm hoping the pictures will convince me. It could be quite a long time before any of the shops or stores near me have them in stock.

I have no doubts about the quality, just need sold on the pin brightness.


----------



## wihunter402

buckeyebuckhntr said:


> I have to say I am a disappointed with the delays.....
> 
> I ordered a 4 pin comp back on the 10th with the idea they would be shipping on or around the 17th. I sold my spot-hogg hogg it to pay for the new CJ. Now the IBO Indoor Worlds are 2 weeks away and I am now facing having to shoot with my hunting sight. Lesson learned I guess......


I am with you on that. I ordered the same sight back on the 8th from Lancaster and they thought then that they would get there on the 9th. Then they heard shipping the week of the 14th. Then the 17th. Then I heard Lancaster did not order theirs right away so they may be a few weeks behind the 17th. Lancaster still does not have them and I am waiting to set up a new bow. I don't even have any backup sights to put on it so I am not shooting it. I really don't want to take something off my hunting bow for a target bow. Then remount everything back on the hunting bow later.

I am impressed with the sight and I know it will be worth the wait. I also understand delays can happen. My thing (which is minor compared to yours) is that my son will be home from the US Navy on the 16th for 3 days and I really wanted to shoot this bow with him. After that weekend he won't be home until sometime in the fall. To me it is a big deal but I am not missing out on a big shoot somewhere because of it. It is just a father son thing that we do together. I will, if it does not get here, take the sight off my hunting bow but I have that one dialed in so perfect right now it just sucks.


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

Pics?:dontknow:


----------



## cutter10x

buckeyebuckhntr said:


> I have to say I am a disappointed with the delays.....
> 
> I ordered a 4 pin comp back on the 10th with the idea they would be shipping on or around the 17th. I sold my spot-hogg hogg it to pay for the new CJ. Now the IBO Indoor Worlds are 2 weeks away and I am now facing having to shoot with my hunting sight. Lesson learned I guess......




well im in the same boat....mailed my CBE sight out today.....im sightless.....i just called lancaster and was told the competition sight date got pushed back to next week.....at least you have a hunting sight......


----------



## cutter10x

this is all i got to look at............


----------



## mo_bowhunter

So is the sight head the same on the supreme and the competition models? Reason I'm asking is if you can pick up a mounting block and extension bar you can have a competition model for 3d and the supreme mdel with a hard mount for hunting season.

I ordered mine mnday and t's supposed to be in sometime in March. Hopefully it's on time.


----------



## sagecreek

insolent minx said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry for not answering these posts more quickly...
> Here it goes... The DN2 line is now shipping and the orders are being processed as they were taken. We expect to have all our current backorders cleared within 3 weeks.
> The Competition models will be shipping with the ANTS extension block as we are waiting for out extrusion for this part (now 8 weeks late) and we have been told it will be at our door this Friday. There will be a note in all of the Competition models that will ask the customer to call us with info on where to send the proper extension block when they are ready (3 weeks from now). Of course, there will be no charge for even the shipping of this part.
> 
> The light bracket is indeed designed and has been for some time. I will post pics of it on Thursday afternoon with closeups of the unit itself and examples of it on and off in various light conditions... you all won't be dissapointed in this product.
> I again apologize for the delay in shipping and won't bore you with excuses... I'll simply say that we opted to retool for the high capacity this product will undoubtedly be needing for the August - September rush that is typical of our industry.
> 
> Again thank you for your patience and support of our company!
> 
> Eric Springer


Minxy,

Thanks for the update.

You look like you have another hit on your hands. :thumb:

I like that Competition model. :tongue:


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

insolent minx said:


> The light bracket is indeed designed and has been for some time. *I will post pics of it on Thursday afternoon with closeups of the unit itself and examples of it on and off in various light conditions... *you all won't be dissapointed in this product.
> Eric Springer


Well obviously another disappointment. Promises made and not kept. Doesn't bode well for what to expect AFTER they get your money.


----------



## MadArcher

insolent minx said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> The Competition models will be shipping with the ANTS extension block as we are waiting for out extrusion for this part (now 8 weeks late) and we have been told it will be at our door this Friday. There will be a note in all of the Competition models that will ask the customer to call us with info on where to send the proper extension block when they are ready (3 weeks from now). Of course, there will be no charge for even the shipping of this part.
> 
> 
> I again apologize for the delay in shipping and won't bore you with excuses... I'll simply say that we opted to retool for the high capacity this product will undoubtedly be needing for the August - September rush that is typical of our industry.
> 
> Again thank you for your patience and support of our company!
> 
> Eric Springer


well my dealer called to check on my sight today that we order on 1-10-07 and all i am getting is lied to. i think that this a load of crap you say you are shipping and then we are told today that you are waiting on parts for the micro adjustments. so come on eric and doug let try telling some truth for once, when are the sights going to ship. i have been a loyal copper john pin shooter for the last 5 years but if i dont get a responce by monday you will keeping your sights and i will move on.


madarcher


----------



## bhill12

lancaster archery told me today the hunting sights were shipping next week and the micro and supreme yet another 2 weeks after that b4 they ship


----------



## SuperX

IA Monsterbuck said:


> Well obviously another disappointment. Promises made and not kept. Doesn't bode well for what to expect AFTER they get your money.


Low Blow! Ask around - nobody does customer support any better than the CJ bunch. 

Let's not over-react to not getting a picture up on the web on time :sad:


----------



## SuperX

MadArcher said:


> well my dealer called to check on my sight today that we order on 1-10-07 and all i am getting is lied to. i think that this a load of crap you say you are shipping and then we are told today that you are waiting on parts for the micro adjustments. so come on eric and doug let try telling some truth for once, when are the sights going to ship. i have been a loyal copper john pin shooter for the last 5 years but if i dont get a responce by monday you will keeping your sights and i will move on.
> 
> 
> madarcher


looks from your sig that you already shoot for Sure-Loc so where is the loyalty, really? Pretty sad to see you come on the internet and call people liars just to make your brand seem better. You sure live up to your name madarcher.


----------



## MadArcher

SuperX said:


> looks from your sig that you already shoot for Sure-Loc so where is the loyalty, really? Pretty sad to see you come on the internet and call people liars just to make your brand seem better. You sure live up to your name madarcher.


I DONT SHOOT FOR ANYBODY THAT IS A BORROWED SIGHT FROM A FRIEND TO SHOOT SPOTS WITH.


----------



## SuperX

MadArcher said:


> I DONT SHOOT FOR ANYBODY THAT IS A BORROWED SIGHT FROM A FRIEND TO SHOOT SPOTS WITH.


Wow, no need to yell. Calm down a little bit, you're going to blow a gasket!

You have to admit it is pretty unusual for someone to put their buddy's scope in their signature.


----------



## MadArcher

SuperX said:


> Wow, no need to yell. Calm down a little bit, you're going to blow a gasket!
> 
> You have to admit it is pretty unusual for someone to put their buddy's scope in their signature.


WHAT IS YOUR BARK IN THIS FIGHT I DONT SEE A COPPER JOHN IN YOUR SIG AS WELL.


----------



## SuperX

MadArcher said:


> WHAT IS YOUR BARK IN THIS FIGHT I DONT SEE A COPPER JOHN IN YOUR SIG AS WELL.


I am standing up for my friends who don't deserve to be called liars, but you are right, they don't need me to defend them. Doug and Eric's reputation stands for itself. I'm, not so sure about you Brian, you seem like you are a bit tightly wound.

good luck with your sight and your archery club


----------



## MadArcher

SuperX said:


> I am standing up for my friends who don't deserve to be called liars, but you are right, they don't need me to defend them. Doug and Eric's reputation stands for itself. I'm, not so sure about you Brian, you seem like you are a bit tightly wound.
> 
> good luck with your sight and your archery club


I AM EASY GOING NOT A BIT WOUND TIGHTLY AND I UNDERSTAND YOU STANDING BEHIND THEM ALL I AM SAYING IS JUST TELL US THE TRUTH DONT TELL US YOU ARE GOING TO TO ONE THING AND TURN AROUND AND DO NOTHING. ALL I WANT IS WHAT I AM TOLD I WILL GET. I KNOW IT TAKES TIME BUT DONT PROMISE SOMETHING YOU CANT DELIVER. I HAVE STOOD UP FOR THEM MY SELF IN THE PAST AND HAVE HAD ALOT OF BUDDYS BUY THERE SIGHT AFTER SEEING MINE. ALL I WANT IS SOME TRUTH. ERIC WAS JUST ON HERE A COUPLE DAYS AGO SAYING THAT THEY ARE SHIPPING WITH THE ANT'S BAR NOW IT TURNS OUT THAT THERE NOT DOING THAT AS WELL. I MEAN COME ON WHY COME ON HERE AND TELL CRAP THAT IS JUST NOT HAPPENING. JUST COME OUT AND TELL THE TRUTH AND THERE WOULD BE A HECK OF ALOT MORE RESPECT FOR THEM AND THERE CO. IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH MY CULB JUST ME AND WHAT SIGHT I LIKE TO SHOOT SO LEAVE MY CLUB OUT OF THIS.


----------



## mlk3454

I used to work for a machine shop and I know how hard it is to release something new. First we would send out a press release describing the new item, then we would give a rough month when it would be available. We would also start taking preorders. We did this to gauge the interest and how many we should crank out of the first run. Once started on the first run we would give a shipping date. The thing that caught us was either tools/dies that needed to be replaced (retooling is a royal PITA), materialrunning out, or waiting on another company to send their contributed parts to the new item. The last one was always the worst. 

I just went on this long rant because I have patience in waiting for new items, especially when they have to be tooled or have parts from different companies. This goes for my new bows I order, the new sights, and any other non-archery related parts. It should be expected that you have to wait and it should be expected for things to come up that will push the deadline back. That being said, I can't wait to order my competition sight as soon as they are ready.


----------



## cutter10x

i really dont want to...but i may have to move on also.....i just cant wait 2+ more weeks...


----------



## oldglorynewbie

*anyone from copper john?*

Can I expect to have one of the new sights by the beginning of turkey season? Not bashing, the reason I ask is I am really impressed but also really need new sights. If I cannot get them by mid march I will have to look elsewhere. I would also like to see the picture of the light installed on the sight please. Thanks for all the time you have spent on this thread, I know you have to be incredibly busy right now. Congratulations on some great looking sights.:thumbs_up


----------



## MadArcher

still waiting can we get a responce here somebody that knows somebody at copper john or from copper john has to watching the thread.

lets go people i think everybody here whats to know what is going on with there order.


madarcher


----------



## cutter10x

i pmed eric yesterday...no response yet...


----------



## MadArcher

i will even take a pm for anybody at copper john to let me know what is really going on with the sights an i will not repost anything sence it is so hush hush.


madarcher


----------



## Rick James

Just a suggestion guys, but why not contact the person you bought the sight from and have them call Copper John to get an ETA rather than hounding them on a message board. These guys aren't on the internet at every second of every day because they are all working and building these sights.........every second they spend on here is time that can't be spent filling orders. I would bet Eric is probably working 70+ hours a week in efforts to get these orders out in a reasonable time. I can assure you that they are working just as hard as they can to get these out and in your hands...........lets show them a little patience.

For the record, I am waiting on a new bow, arrows, sight, and quiver for this 3D season and have already missed quite a few events because of no gear, and I won't be making IBO indoor worlds because of it. I am not complaining though because I know when the gear gets here I will have the confidence that it is the very best stuff made.


----------



## Unk Bond

Hello All
Been following this thread for quiet some time now.
It seems to me if they had the time in the beginging to get these guys interest up by avertizeing here with ketch me not pictures. And post to get a survey of interest.Then they or some one that was in the process of starting this thread should answer these guys question. Or close there thread down.

Later


----------



## hoggin03

Unk Bond said:


> Hello All
> Been following this thread for quiet some time now.
> It seems to me if they had the time in the beginging to get these guys interest up by avertizeing here with ketch me not pictures. And post to get a survey of interest.Then they or some one that was in the process of starting this thread should answer these guys question. Or close there thread down.
> 
> Later


I gotta agree Unk. I've been patiently waiting for the sights to come out, also. I check this thread at least a couple times daily to see if there is any update. I understand the problems that can arise when getting a new product out, but its starting to seem like CJ hung the bait out there and now that things aren't going as planned, there leaving a lot of folks hanging in the breeze. I know I would be happy with an honest update - if its going to be a week, a month, or 3 months longer - just let us know.


----------



## MadArcher

Rick James said:


> Just a suggestion guys, but why not contact the person you bought the sight from and have them call Copper John to get an ETA rather than hounding them on a message board. These guys aren't on the internet at every second of every day because they are all working and building these sights.........every second they spend on here is time that can't be spent filling orders. I would bet Eric is probably working 70+ hours a week in efforts to get these orders out in a reasonable time. I can assure you that they are working just as hard as they can to get these out and in your hands...........lets show them a little patience.
> 
> For the record, I am waiting on a new bow, arrows, sight, and quiver for this 3D season and have already missed quite a few events because of no gear, and I won't be making IBO indoor worlds because of it. I am not complaining though because I know when the gear gets here I will have the confidence that it is the very best stuff made.


my dealer has called and they tell him one thing and come on here every so often and tell something totaly different. i am not trying to bash them or call them a lier's. i never called them lier's i said i was tired of being lied to.

madarcher


----------



## MadArcher

Unk Bond said:


> Hello All
> Been following this thread for quiet some time now.
> It seems to me if they had the time in the beginging to get these guys interest up by avertizeing here with ketch me not pictures. And post to get a survey of interest.Then they or some one that was in the process of starting this thread should answer these guys question. Or close there thread down.
> 
> Later


i agree 100% if they had time to play games with everybody on this thread by showing alittle bit of a pic and then tell you you have to wait tell this date to see more. then why cant we just get a thruth update. that is all we are asking for. it loks to that it is not just me that is getting upset but a quite of few people here on AT are getting upset and i believe that could hurt your co. so just give us a update.

madarcher


----------



## Hinkelmonster

I spoke with a friend who is local to CJ this morning. There were several people in there all weekend building sights to help fill the back log. 

I understand how upset you are. I don't feel that Doug or Eric lied to you but told you what they thought at the time to be true. 

They unfortunatley are at teh mercy of their suppliers. I know it's not and excuse but it is fact. 

With such a new sight design. Alot of times there are last minute changes in design which not only makes the sight perform better for the end user but also help reduce costs, and increase production rate. 

Hang in there. You know lifes long known proverb, "GOOD things come to those who wait"

If you can't wait I and they understand but slamming them here time and time again is not making your sight get he any faster. 

They as many of you've said yourself are a great bunch of peolpe, with a great product line and are trying to give the best possible customer service.


----------



## cutter10x

all is good...for people looking for sights from lancaster..and from what i understand lancaster ordered a little late...so others should arrive soon.....just talked to eric(minx) on the phone...lancasters order is either out this morning or tomorrow morning at the latest...most likely today....he says they are swamped...they knew they would get a good response but got a little more than expected...i know its been a wait but cut them some slack.....


----------



## buckeyebuckhntr

All I want to know is if my sight will show up before the IBO Indoors.... I'm just not to happy with having to use my hunting sight for competition much more than having to get it sighted in for the shoot and then to resight it back for hunting purposes.

I don't regret ordering the comp 2 sight as I look forward to it's arrival and I understand delays and such. I just feel once they knew they weren't going to be shipping on time they should have let us know so we had time to prepare. Although I understand most guys who ordered the sight aren't in my position either.


----------



## Hinkelmonster

LIke I stated above I completely understand. 

A question to ponder though.....

Would you rather have them trying to call all the dealer that have ordered sights or instead spend that time trying to resolve the issue at hand and get them to you instead?

I hope all works well for you!!!


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

I have to say that I am looking at this from the perspective of a potential new customer. I have never owned a Copper John product and have had no previous experience with the company. Thus they don't have any goodwill built-up with me, my only impressions of the company are what I see and experience today.

I have not called their owners liars and I do understand that production delays can affect delivery of their products. 

I do agree with some of the sentiments on here that the owners of Copper John did actively solicit customers on this forum and they have tried to use this forum to create hype (buzz, so to speak) about their products. In doing so they have created expectations and have made certain commitments that they have not followed through on.

I think it's fair for those people who relied on those commitments in good faith to voice their displeasure and dissatisfaction with Copper John just as it was for Copper John to come on here and promote their product. They opened the door to criticism by coming on here and making statements and not backing them up.

I'm a little disappointed with what I've seen and I think it's fair to question the quality of their customer service. I'm not saying anything negative about them, just saying that at this point I am disappointed and don't blame others for being so also.


----------



## buckeyebuckhntr

> LIke I stated above I completely understand.
> 
> A question to ponder though.....
> 
> Would you rather have them trying to call all the dealer that have ordered sights or instead spend that time trying to resolve the issue at hand and get them to you instead?
> 
> I hope all works well for you!!!


Thanks for the well wishes...

I just think if they had time to login in and hype the product before than they could have spent 5 minutes logging in again and giving us an update like they did many times while promoting the product originally.

Like I said delays happen and I understand..... Had I not needed the sight for a specific venue and just ordered it to play around with I would have never posted on this thread.

I have used CJ's products in the past and for the money you couldn't top the pro series dovetail mounts for under $100..... This being the reason I was willing to drop $160 on one having never saw one in person. I have been looking forward to this new series of sights since they were originally announced 2 years ago.


----------



## MadArcher

buckeyebuckhntr said:


> Thanks for the well wishes...
> 
> I just think if they had time to login in and hype the product before than they could have spent 5 minutes logging in again and giving us an update like they did many times while promoting the product originally.
> 
> Like I said delays happen and I understand..... Had I not needed the sight for a specific venue and just ordered it to play around with I would have never posted on this thread.
> 
> I have used CJ's products in the past and for the money you couldn't top the pro series dovetail mounts for under $100..... This being the reason I was willing to drop $160 on one having never saw one in person. I have been looking forward to this new series of sights since they were originally announced 2 years ago.



well said.
i talked to doug williams today and he told me that they had the heads built and will be shipping by the end of the week. doug was very nice and understands my complaint so i have decided to give them till mid next week and hope and pray that this is the truth. so as for now i would like to say i am sorry for calling anybody a lier that you thought i did. i am like many here that has to sale what they have 1st to get another new sight so i dont have anything i can just use to make ends meet tell the new one shows up.

madarcher


----------



## GVDocHoliday

Copper John has great customer service. If you would like an update, call the company. They'll answer the phone and answer any inquiries you may have. Stop relying on unreliable message boards that are nothing but faceless posts. Man call the people and talk to them. It's easier than typing a post.


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

GVDocHoliday said:


> Stop relying on unreliable message boards that are nothing but faceless posts.


Uhhh...You are aware that the company STARTED this post aren't you? 





GVDocHoliday said:


> Man call the people and talk to them. It's easier than typing a post.


Actually it's much easier and less time consuming to post than to try to reach somebody in person. Also it's much more beneficial to see photo's of the product than to try to describe it.


I was leaning towards the new Copper John Supreme based on price but I'm beginning to think that the Spot Hogg Hunter with their new wrapped fibers may be the way to go for only about $50 more.


----------



## BBT Outfitters

It really would be easier to call. Everytime I have called, they have answered and helped me in everyway possible. If they are busy, they can't be on here very often, so you would get a much quicker response on the phone. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## beast

*copper john*

tr outdoors e mailed me today and my dead nuts II micro ajust was sent out and i should have it by thursday, complete with a tracking number.


----------



## mo_bowhunter

beast said:


> tr outdoors e mailed me today and my dead nuts II micro ajust was sent out and i should have it by thursday, complete with a tracking number.


Awesome, that's who I ordered from. When did you order your sight? Just wondering how many people are in front of me.


----------



## MadArcher

beast said:


> tr outdoors e mailed me today and my dead nuts II micro ajust was sent out and i should have it by thursday, complete with a tracking number.


great news for the hunting sights.

i hope the comp. sight will ship soon i am hoping by the 1st of the week


madarcher


----------



## dspringer

*msg from copper john*

Hi Everybody,
I appologize for not answering questions in a more timely fashion. Everyone that has posted with a complaint about the hype and the subsequent delay is right, we appologize. They hype is warranted though, the sights are sure to set a new standard. The following models are currently shipping to dealers: hunter, hunter pro, and the micro. More parts for the hunter plus (both the camo and the black versions) are scheduled to be machined next week, then blackened or camo dipped, then assembled. Black is 3 weeks out, camo is 5 weeks out. The supreme and competition are both in production and the main component is complete. We still have to machine the dovetail blocks, but we are shipping orders with the ANTS dovetail block (they have the same dovetail dimensions) with instructions to the end comsumer to contact us if they want the block that has the quiver mounting holes (that is the main difference between the ANTS block and the DN2 block).

We sincerely appologize for the delay in shipping, it is 11:00pm, I just got home and left Eric at the shop training new hires on the already sizeable second shift in both assembly and machining. We will continue to work hard until all orders AND customers are satisifled. Please don't consider our lack of monitoring this strand with the same frequency we used to as a lack of consideration for our customers, we are focusing our time on ramping up production to fill the orders.

Thank you for your interest in our products, you won't be disappointed.

Regards,
Doug Springer


----------



## beast

*mo.bowhunter*

if i remember right i belive i ordered it feb.9


----------



## oldglorynewbie

dspringer said:


> Hi Everybody,
> I appologize for not answering questions in a more timely fashion. Everyone that has posted with a complaint about the hype and the subsequent delay is right, we appologize. They hype is warranted though, the sights are sure to set a new standard. The following models are currently shipping to dealers: hunter, hunter pro, and the micro. More parts for the hunter plus (both the camo and the black versions) are scheduled to be machined next week, then blackened or camo dipped, then assembled. Black is 3 weeks out, camo is 5 weeks out. The supreme and competition are both in production and the main component is complete. We still have to machine the dovetail blocks, but we are shipping orders with the ANTS dovetail block (they have the same dovetail dimensions) with instructions to the end comsumer to contact us if they want the block that has the quiver mounting holes (that is the main difference between the ANTS block and the DN2 block).
> 
> We sincerely appologize for the delay in shipping, it is 11:00pm, I just got home and left Eric at the shop training new hires on the already sizeable second shift in both assembly and machining. We will continue to work hard until all orders AND customers are satisifled. Please don't consider our lack of monitoring this strand with the same frequency we used to as a lack of consideration for our customers, we are focusing our time on ramping up production to fill the orders.
> 
> Thank you for your interest in our products, you won't be disappointed.
> 
> Regards,
> Doug Springer


IMHO you are taking care of the most important thing first and that is building the sights.:thumbs_up I will agree they are impressive looking, so impressive that I ordered the micro without having seen one anywhere except on AT. Looking forward to getting it. When you have time pics of the light on the sight would be greatly appreciated. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## MadArcher

*reply*



dspringer said:


> Hi Everybody,
> I appologize for not answering questions in a more timely fashion. Everyone that has posted with a complaint about the hype and the subsequent delay is right, we appologize. They hype is warranted though, the sights are sure to set a new standard. The following models are currently shipping to dealers: hunter, hunter pro, and the micro. More parts for the hunter plus (both the camo and the black versions) are scheduled to be machined next week, then blackened or camo dipped, then assembled. Black is 3 weeks out, camo is 5 weeks out. The supreme and competition are both in production and the main component is complete. We still have to machine the dovetail blocks, but we are shipping orders with the ANTS dovetail block (they have the same dovetail dimensions) with instructions to the end comsumer to contact us if they want the block that has the quiver mounting holes (that is the main difference between the ANTS block and the DN2 block).
> 
> 
> 
> We sincerely appologize for the delay in shipping, it is 11:00pm, I just got home and left Eric at the shop training new hires on the already sizeable second shift in both assembly and machining. We will continue to work hard until all orders AND customers are satisifled. Please don't consider our lack of monitoring this strand with the same frequency we used to as a lack of consideration for our customers, we are focusing our time on ramping up production to fill the orders.
> 
> Thank you for your interest in our products, you won't be disappointed.
> 
> Regards,
> Doug Springer


so you are saying that you are now shipping the comp. sights, they are on the way to the dealers that had there order in from say 1-10-07 with copper john.:wink:

madarcher


----------



## [email protected]

You guys that have waited are gonna be happy!


----------



## The Yankee

I was all set to buy an HTM sight just last week but I have thought about it real hard and have decided to wait. I will shoot my Dead Nuts Pro 11 for a while longer. In fact I will shoot it until the backlog has slowed down a bit on CJ's new sights. Although HTM makes a very,very good sight I have confidence in CJ products and the owners and their products and customer service. That is just my opinion though and everybody on this site has the right to voice their own opinion I would think, pro or con.  BUT if you talk the talk...you gotta walk the walk. The time for action is now I would think. I for one will give them a little leeway to get things in order.  Just my 2 cents guys.


----------



## MadArcher

dspringer said:


> Hi Everybody,
> I appologize for not answering questions in a more timely fashion. Everyone that has posted with a complaint about the hype and the subsequent delay is right, we appologize. They hype is warranted though, the sights are sure to set a new standard. The following models are currently shipping to dealers: hunter, hunter pro, and the micro. More parts for the hunter plus (both the camo and the black versions) are scheduled to be machined next week, then blackened or camo dipped, then assembled. Black is 3 weeks out, camo is 5 weeks out. The supreme and competition are both in production and the main component is complete. We still have to machine the dovetail blocks, but we are shipping orders with the ANTS dovetail block (they have the same dovetail dimensions) with instructions to the end comsumer to contact us if they want the block that has the quiver mounting holes (that is the main difference between the ANTS block and the DN2 block).
> 
> We sincerely appologize for the delay in shipping, it is 11:00pm, I just got home and left Eric at the shop training new hires on the already sizeable second shift in both assembly and machining. We will continue to work hard until all orders AND customers are satisifled. Please don't consider our lack of monitoring this strand with the same frequency we used to as a lack of consideration for our customers, we are focusing our time on ramping up production to fill the orders.
> 
> Thank you for your interest in our products, you won't be disappointed.
> 
> Regards,
> Doug Springer


well said doug it takes a good man to come on here and say what you had to say. good man.

in that said i would like to appologize to all AT members that i offended in any of my conment in earler posts after time to cool off alot i realize i was wrong in saying some of the thing that i said. SO ERIC AND DOUG SPRINGER AND THE HOLE COPPER JOHN STAFF I AM SORRY. i have had alot of good luck with you guys and your products and hope to do so from now on. now that i got that off my chest guys please send me my sight i am begging on my knees begging. lol i think it will be worth the wait on this sight i am just not the best person with paitents as you can already tell:tongue: :tongue: 
i have been working on buying our 1st home and have been under some bad stress i never knew buying a house can be such a pain in the a** and i think it is just getting to my temper and i have been a real bad guy to live with just ask my wife she will tell you i ama big butt hole right know so to everyone i am sorry for being a big jerk. 

madarcher


----------



## Rush

Hey MadArcher, it ok. Everyone gets wound up from time to time. I myself know the stress of buying a new house as we are waiting for our mortgage to close and the lady to move out. I didn't realize there was so much stuff and stress in buying one!!!! It could drive you insane. But that is what we have Archery for!! It is a way to get away, relax, have fun, and accomplish something. So Good Luck when you get your sight and good shooting!!!


----------



## SuperX

Madarcher, 

buying a house is one of the most stressful events in your life and I can understand how some of that stress could have leaked out in your posts. I accept your apology and apologize for responding as harshly as I did. I didn't realize I was pushing your buttons, for that I am sorry.

Good luck with the house.


----------



## oldglorynewbie

:grouphug:


----------



## insolent minx

MadArcher said:


> well said doug it takes a good man to come on here and say what you had to say. good man.
> 
> in that said i would like to appologize to all AT members that i offended in any of my conment in earler posts after time to cool off alot i realize i was wrong in saying some of the thing that i said. SO ERIC AND DOUG SPRINGER AND THE HOLE COPPER JOHN STAFF I AM SORRY. i have had alot of good luck with you guys and your products and hope to do so from now on. now that i got that off my chest guys please send me my sight i am begging on my knees begging. lol i think it will be worth the wait on this sight i am just not the best person with paitents as you can already tell:tongue: :tongue:
> i have been working on buying our 1st home and have been under some bad stress i never knew buying a house can be such a pain in the a** and i think it is just getting to my temper and i have been a real bad guy to live with just ask my wife she will tell you i ama big butt hole right know so to everyone i am sorry for being a big jerk.
> 
> madarcher



No eed to apologize... we are the one's who were caught flat footed... WE APOLOGIZE TO YOU.


P.S. Good luck with the house... sometime you should PM my brother about his "simple renovation project"... LOL!


----------



## MadArcher

SuperX said:


> Madarcher,
> 
> buying a house is one of the most stressful events in your life and I can understand how some of that stress could have leaked out in your posts. I accept your apology and apologize for responding as harshly as I did. I didn't realize I was pushing your buttons, for that I am sorry.
> 
> Good luck with the house.





insolent minx said:


> No eed to apologize... we are the one's who were caught flat footed... WE APOLOGIZE TO YOU.
> 
> 
> P.S. Good luck with the house... sometime you should PM my brother about his "simple renovation project"... LOL!


thanks for understanding guys this is our 1st time buying a home and man i hope it only gets better from here.

madarcher


----------



## insolent minx

MadArcher said:


> thanks for understanding guys this is our 1st time buying a home and man i hope it only gets better from here.
> 
> madarcher


Inspect that house until your eyes are ready to fall out! Make the seller take care of everything and DO NOT give in to being a "nice guy". Seriously, protect yourself.


----------



## MadArcher

insolent minx said:


> Inspect that house until your eyes are ready to fall out! Make the seller take care of everything and DO NOT give in to being a "nice guy". Seriously, protect yourself.


oh i have been going through that as well everything looks pretty good.

so anyword when you guys are going to ship the comp.sights


madarcher


----------



## MadArcher

anybody getting the micro sight post up some pics. we want to see them on a bow



madarcher


----------



## oldglorynewbie

MadArcher said:


> anybody getting the micro sight post up some pics. we want to see them on a bow
> 
> 
> 
> madarcher


What he said.:thumbs_up
And some pics with the light on it too please?


----------



## Flintlock1776

*Poor Business Practices*

Way too much hype and slow to market. Product likely buggy. I ain't going for it. they should shut this string down. Total baloney by mfg.


----------



## oldglorynewbie

Flintlock1776 said:


> Way too much hype and slow to market. Product likely buggy. I ain't going for it. they should shut this string down. Total baloney by mfg.


Have you seen one in person? I haven't.


----------



## BBT Outfitters

Flintlock1776 said:


> Way too much hype and slow to market. Product likely buggy. I ain't going for it. they should shut this string down. Total baloney by mfg.


It takes time to get those things out. I think they got REALLY swamped with orders, thats what happens with great new products. I, myself would rather wait a little longer for a quality product, than to have it rushed(no pun intended Brian. LOL) through production and tear up in 6 months,


----------



## MadArcher

dano1977 said:


> It takes time to get those things out. I think they got REALLY swamped with orders, thats what happens with great new products. I, myself would rather wait a little longer for a quality product, than to have it rushed(no pun intended Brian. LOL) through production and tear up in 6 months,


dan are you talking about me again.LOL

how is that black switchback holding up i traded you.

madarcher


----------



## bubba_37

Hey Guys Copper John Is Not The Only Company That Has Been A Little Slow Getting Product Out This Year . But I Have Learned Some Of The Best Products Are Well Worth The Wait So Stay Calm And It Will All Be Resolved Soon I Am Sure.


----------



## BBT Outfitters

MadArcher said:


> dan are you talking about me again.LOL
> 
> how is that black switchback holding up i traded you.
> 
> madarcher


Not this time! LOL. I was pointing that one at Rush.:wink:
(rushed) I know, bad joke.


----------



## mlk3454

posted in the mathews forum...not the best but the first to show up:


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors

minx pm me if you need help until it slows down, i work at bp too though


----------



## bhill12

yes those sight pics are mine. i got it on thursday and ahve been only home for about 10 mins so i took some quick pics but when ii get home on monday night ill mount it on my bow and take better pics. i ordered it last wed and got it thurs


----------



## oldglorynewbie

bhill12 said:


> yes those sight pics are mine. i got it on thursday and ahve been only home for about 10 mins so i took some quick pics but when ii get home on monday night ill mount it on my bow and take better pics. i ordered it last wed and got it thurs


who did you order from?


----------



## Rush

dano1977 said:


> I, myself would rather wait a little longer for a quality product, than to have it rushed(no pun intended Brian. LOL) through production and tear up in 6 months,



None Taken Dano...lol. Hahaha!!!:teeth: That was definitely a high quality joke...!!!


----------



## MadArcher

ok guys here is where we stand i need my sight by the end of the week. i have already missed the 1st 2 weeks of shooting at another club and now it looks like i am going to miss the 1st shoot at my club that i am the president of now this just sucks really bad. i am not trying to bash here but can i please get a stright answer when i am going to get my sight. for weeks now it has been getting pushed back and i have let my voice be heard and i have said i was sorry but now last week you told me end of the week 1st of this week so i CALLED today and was told maybe by the end of the week but at the end of this week is it going to be the 1st of next week come on guys i just need my sight. i have had this sight ordered sence (1-10-07) 2 months now you have been shipping the micro with a fixed plate, now isnt the micro and the comp. sight have the same head just needs the dovetail bolted on and shipped out the door. i will pay the extra shipping if you can just get me my sight by friday. i just dont know what to do i have been waiting and waiting and i admit i was going to stop my order and order a sure loc but my dealer talked me into waiting for you guys so i did now i am in need of a sight in a bad way. like i said i am not bashing hell i think i am just plain begging for alittle help here.

i really want this sight but i am about to be pushed into something i dont want just so i can shoot.



madarcher


----------



## shoff14

Flintlock1776 said:


> Way too much hype and slow to market. Product likely buggy. I ain't going for it. they should shut this string down. Total baloney by mfg.


My guess is that you don't have a clue about small manufacturing firms.


----------



## Rush

MadArcher said:


> i have had this sight ordered sence (1-10-07) 2 months now you have been shipping the micro with a fixed plate, now isnt the micro and the comp. sight have the same head just needs the dovetail bolted on and shipped out the door.
> 
> The Competition and Micro aren't the same head. The Micro is micro adjust vertical and horizontal gang. That is it. The Competition is micro everything, individual pins, gang, third axis. So it isn't made the same.


----------



## MadArcher

Rush said:


> MadArcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have had this sight ordered sence (1-10-07) 2 months now you have been shipping the micro with a fixed plate, now isnt the micro and the comp. sight have the same head just needs the dovetail bolted on and shipped out the door.
> 
> The Competition and Micro aren't the same head. The Micro is micro adjust vertical and horizontal gang. That is it. The Competition is micro everything, individual pins, gang, third axis. So it isn't made the same.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for clearing that up i thought it was the same head.
> 
> 
> madarcher
Click to expand...


----------



## wihunter402

I believe the surpreme and comp are the same head.

Madarcher I understand where you are at. I ordered from Lancaster on Feb 8th and was told they were due in on the 9th. Well yesterday I talked to them again and was told that they thought they were getting them in last week but saw nothing. Their guy was going to check with CJ and they said they would call me back. I have heard nothing yet. I know it sucks but I still think it will be worth the wait. Who did you order from? I was told by the guy at Lancaster that they have 4 on back order right now so I am one. Not sure who else. I think he was confused but he mentioned that they got a few in end of February but those went to people that ordered before me. I think it was a different model.


----------



## Rush

You're Welcome MadArchery

Wihunter402, You're right. The Supreme and Competition are the same head, only difference is that the competition has the dovetail mount.


----------



## MadArcher

i called today and was told a different story again now it is the dovetail there waiting on i am calling sure loc today to see what i can get. copper john is not shiping till sometime next week.

madarcher


----------



## bhill12

http://forums.mathewsinc.com/viewtopic.php?t=57978

there is a link to some new pics of the sight and mounted on bow


----------



## MadArcher

doug PM sent


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

bhill12 said:


> http://forums.mathewsinc.com/viewtopic.php?t=57978
> 
> there is a link to some new pics of the sight and mounted on bow


Very nice! Thanks!


----------



## MadArcher

well guys i am sorry to say that i had to stop my order today i just couldnt wait any longer i ordered a sure loc today and i am supost to get it by thursday. doug springer is a stand up guy he sent me a nice pm telling me how sorry he was for all that has happened. i still like this sight and still wish i could get it but i had to have a sight by the weekend and i cant afford 2 sights so i had to settle for one i didnt really want but hey crap happens. so to any and all that is still waiting good luck and i hope you get your sight soon. i have been waiting on this sight sence they said they where going to build it a couple of years ago and i still want it but just cant wait anymore.

thanks doug for getting to the truth with me, you are a stand up guy in my book.

thanks
madarcher


----------



## MadArcher

anybody heard anythng new i am not waiting on a sight now i got my sureloc today but i am just watching this thread to see what happens next. good luck guys.

madarcher


----------



## Mountie

*Without...*

having to read the 500 previous posts......is it all of the Copper John sights which are late coming or is it just the comp and the supreme?......I'm waiting for some reviews before I decide which to get.....


----------



## mlk3454

everything is shipping except the comp or specials, ie dipped sights...patience is a virtue. 

CJ is not even close to being a crappy company because of the delay. If you want to talk about delays I think Microsoft is one of the worst offenders with hype and then delays.


----------



## oldglorynewbie

Mountie said:


> having to read the 500 previous posts......is it all of the Copper John sights which are late coming or is it just the comp and the supreme?......I'm waiting for some reviews before I decide which to get.....


I haven't gotten my micro yet... but I am still gonna wait. New stuff you have to be prepared for delays. It is not like CJ does not want us to have them...


----------



## buckeyebuckhntr

I ended up shooting the Indoor Worlds with my Sure-Loc Cobra Sidewinder hunting sight with .029 pins today..... I didn't shoot horrible but have had much better days..... 402/440:sad:


----------



## Mountie

*Does.....*



mlk3454 said:


> everything is shipping except the comp or specials, ie dipped sights...patience is a virtue.
> 
> CJ is not even close to being a crappy company because of the delay. If you want to talk about delays I think Microsoft is one of the worst offenders with hype and then delays.


That mean that the Supreme is avaliable? Its killin' me trying to decide between it and the Comp....Not complaining....i'm willing to wait in order to get what I want but I'd like to get some "hands on" time soon....

I can handle problems like these.......


----------



## cutter10x

my comp is in the mail....i will post pics when i get it...tomorrow or wenesday.....


----------



## Rick James

cutter10x said:


> my comp is in the mail....i will post pics when i get it...tomorrow or wenesday.....


Do you know if the comp sights are hitting your streets or is yours an early model?


----------



## Rick James

cutter10x said:


> my comp is in the mail....i will post pics when i get it...tomorrow or wenesday.....


Do you know if the rest of the comp sights are hitting your streets or is yours an early model?


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

This thread hasn't gome anywhere in a while. Hasn't anybody been getting their sights yet?

I was hoping some of the early recipients would be posting more pics and comments.


----------



## griz7

I got my 4 pin supreme today. I have pictures if someone wants to post them. The sight is awesome, so bright and easy to use.


----------



## Guest

My 4 pin supreme is in the mail. According to UPS it should be here Friday. I will post pics as soon as I get it installed.


----------



## Running

I just called Lancaster and my 6-pin supreme is still on backorder. It was ordered 3 weeks ago so I might be further down in the queue. I am excited to try out Copper John sights, they look as solid as Spot-Hogg.


----------



## MO_southpaw

Did something ever "come" out of this post? Just curious to what was coming and if it ever came.


----------



## jjohnson

*Dead Nuts 2 Micro*

Does anyone know where I can get a Dead Nuts 2 Micro in the 4 pin. Been looking everywhere and can't find them. Seems they have been shipping for awhile, SO WHERE ARE THEY? Any online shops selling them or anything? I'm getting desperate  have had the guardian for awhile and haven't been able to shoot it.


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors

i can get you one about 15 minutes down the rd
the guy has them in stock. or you could call they may ship

you want the micro 99.00 dollar one right?


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors

15 minutes down the rd
the guy has them in stock you could call they may ship...its called wildwood in eldbridge,ny just look up the name in the bowtech dealers 

you want the micro 99.00 dollar one right?


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

the competition sights appear to be shipping as my credit card was charged for the one i have on order from lancasters, not that i was in a hurry to get it though. :wink:


----------



## Guest

Received my 4 pin supreme today.
Tried to post a pic, but too much of a pain to get it the right size.

Won't be able to sight it in until Saturday afternoon.


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

Skeet, send me the pics and I'll post them. I sent you my e-mail.


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

Nevermind.

Here's a link:

http://forums.mathewsinc.com/viewto...m/viewtopic.php?t=58907&highlight=copper+john


----------



## cutter10x

i talked to lancaster today...my competition has shipped...im not sure how many more they had...i will post pics as soon as i get it...hopefully tomorrow....thanks eric(minx)......


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

Here's one of Skeet's Pics....


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

And another....


----------



## buckeyebuckhntr

Little update.....

I was told yesterday that copper John has sent out 6 to 8 out of 50 preorders of the Competition model and hope to have the rest out in the next 10 days.

Just 50 preorders?? That just didn't sound right to me?


----------



## wihunter402

buckeyebuckhntr said:


> Little update.....
> 
> I was told yesterday that copper John has sent out 6 to 8 out of 50 preorders of the Competition model and hope to have the rest out in the next 10 days.
> 
> Just 50 preorders?? That just didn't sound right to me?


Maybe that is just to one place or those that ordered right from them. I know when I talked to Lancaster a month ago they had a bunch on back order then. Anyway mine has shipped from Lancaster and should be here next Tuesday. I will not be here to get it so it will have to wait until the next week. I was hoping it would come in while my son was home from the Navy but it did not make it.

Those pictures of the surpreme sure look good. I think I will be getting one of these for the hunting bow as well.


----------



## CHECKAPOKEU

I just ordered mine from www.selectarchery.com today, and I am looking foward to receiving it. I also emailed Copper John and asked about a light...they replied that they have a new light bracket coming out in about 10 days for the sight. They also stated that the new light is Purple, looks like they listened to masses that said the blue light was too bright. They also have a DN2 cup in the works, but no release date.


----------



## cutter10x

got my competition today.....its awesome...well worth the wait....


----------



## Rick James

cutter10x said:


> got my competition today.....its awesome...well worth the wait....



Very nice!!

My card hasn't been billed yet.........hopefully soon!


----------



## Mountie

*Very...*

nice sight!!!! anyone know if the ANTS sight fits the Comp. dovetail? I assume that it would but.....


----------



## MadArcher

Mountie said:


> nice sight!!!! anyone know if the ANTS sight fits the Comp. dovetail? I assume that it would but.....


the block is the same size on both sights.


madarcher


----------



## Mountie

*thanks,*

it looked to be on the Coper John web page, but you never know......can't wait for the Comp. to come to Canada!


----------



## Twiztd1

Heck, I can't wait for a LH Comp to get to my house. Al is getting tired of hearing me. Minx, Do you hear me now????? Hook a brother up. Second on the list don't mean nothing if you ain't a rightie. JK, guys please hurry I'm dying over here.


----------



## cutter10x

Mountie said:


> it looked to be on the Coper John web page, but you never know......can't wait for the Comp. to come to Canada!




yes...right now the DN2 comes with an ants mounting block.....the DN2 will have the same except it will have quiver mounting holes.....CJ will mail you the new mounting block when they get them free at charge....


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

You know after looking at those pictures I have to ask... can that knob get any bigger?:mg:


----------



## The Yankee

I would still like to know if I can get one with ALL green and yellow pins. This has been asked on several occasions.  Inquiring minds want to know. :wink:


----------



## MadArcher

The Yankee said:


> I would still like to know if I can get one with ALL green and yellow pins. This has been asked on several occasions.  Inquiring minds want to know. :wink:



good luck finding anything out i called to talk with doug on monday and he was in a meeting the guy who answered the phone said i will make sure he calls you today- never heard anything. i was going to reorder me a sight but wanted to talk with him 1st but no call back means no sale. i ordered a spot hog and had it the next day. man the customer service is getting worse here. the new comp. sight sure looks good setting on that table but my spot hog is on my bow and sighted in. good luck guys

madarcher


----------



## Rush

Well Yankee, I emailed Al to find out for you and you cannot get them in all green and yellow right now. The way they are set up is the 4 pin is Green and Red, and the six pin is Green, Red, and Yellow.



The Yankee said:


> I would still like to know if I can get one with ALL green and yellow pins. This has been asked on several occasions.  Inquiring minds want to know. :wink:


MadArcher, pm me your question and I'll get you an answer. I'm not making excuses, but they are human. I know they were all getting ready for the show/tourney in Louisville this weekend. So there is a good chance he never got a moment to call. I know what the guy told you, but I know sometimes if he wasn't back at his desk and calls kept coming in, he might not have got it until late. If you don't want to pm it to me, and you're going to be al Louisville, then you can get the answer there at the booth.



MadArcher said:


> good luck finding anything out i called to talk with doug on monday and he was in a meeting the guy who answered the phone said i will make sure he calls you today- never heard anything. i was going to reorder me a sight but wanted to talk with him 1st but no call back means no sale. i ordered a spot hog and had it the next day. man the customer service is getting worse here. the new comp. sight sure looks good setting on that table but my spot hog is on my bow and sighted in. good luck guys
> 
> madarcher


----------



## The Yankee

Rush said:


> Well Yankee, I emailed Al to find out for you and you cannot get them in all green and yellow right now. The way they are set up is the 4 pin is Green and Red, and the six pin is Green, Red, and Yellow.


Thanks Buddy. Like I said before I will just wait until the orders calm down a bit and then try again. I just HATE red pins is all.  Do you know what the order of the pins are on the 6 pin sight IE is there a green on the top then a red one then a yellow one? How are the pins placed? If there is a red pin on the bottom that would be great for me, I usually only use 5 pins anyway.


----------



## MadArcher

madarcher, pm me your question and I'll get you an answer. I'm not making excuses, but they are human. I know they were all getting ready for the show/tourney in Louisville this weekend. So there is a good chance he never got a moment to call. I know what the guy told you, but I know sometimes if he wasn't back at his desk and calls kept coming in, he might not have got it until late. If you don't want to pm it to me, and you're going to be al Louisville, then you can get the answer there at the booth.[/QUOTE].

well no thanks but i think i got my answer by not getting a call back i have now bought a spot-hogg hogg it and wish i would have bought it along time ago. best sight on the market by far and great customer service when i called. but let me say thank you for looking into my request as i cant say that for the part owner of copper john for no return of PM's or phone calls.

good luck to all.

madarcher


----------



## mlk3454

bye bye


----------



## hoggin03

I picked up my 6 pin surpreme today. I don't have time to put it on the bow tonight, but I'll be doing it tomorrow. I'll post pictures then. I will say though, this thing appears to be worth the wait, and the hype. Very sweet!


----------



## The Yankee

hoggin03 said:


> I picked up my 6 pin surpreme today. I don't have time to put it on the bow tonight, but I'll be doing it tomorrow. I'll post pictures then. I will say though, this thing appears to be worth the wait, and the hype. Very sweet!


I am anxious to see the pin configuration on that thing.  I think it would be worth the wait also. I'll get one eventually.


----------



## Rick James

My 6 pin comp will be here early next week. I will be getting a lot of toys for my 3D rig all on about the same day. :darkbeer:


----------



## GBgaurdian

I called cj today to find out about my comp and they couldnt find my order right away. he told me he would call back in 15 and he did it in under 10. Told me it will ship by next friday garunteed. Madarcher im sorry to hear about what you experienced but this is the 4th time i have called with random questions for them and they help me out right away. Good luck with your spott hog they are great sights also..I only wish i could afford a haugernaut


----------



## The Yankee

Rick James said:


> My 6 pin comp will be here early next week. I will be getting a lot of toys for my 3D rig all on about the same day. :darkbeer:


You really know how to hurt a guy don't ya.  Can you post a picture of your sight when you get it buddy? I want to see what the pin configuration is.


----------



## cutter10x

MadArcher said:


> good luck finding anything out i called to talk with doug on monday and he was in a meeting the guy who answered the phone said i will make sure he calls you today- never heard anything. i was going to reorder me a sight but wanted to talk with him 1st but no call back means no sale. i ordered a spot hog and had it the next day. man the customer service is getting worse here. the new comp. sight sure looks good setting on that table but my spot hog is on my bow and sighted in. good luck guys
> 
> madarcher



sorry you feel that way....my comp is on my bow and sighted in....now that you have moved on....you can stop posting in this thread...you've made your choice...and spot hoggs are nice....but this is a CJ thread....:wink: :wink: :wink: ......if doug was in a metting you should have asked for someone else...ie.eric.....

copper john has top notch customer service......:darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## MadArcher

cutter10x said:


> sorry you feel that way....my comp is on my bow and sighted in....now that you have moved on....you can stop posting in this thread...you've made your choice...and spot hoggs are nice....but this is a CJ thread....:wink: :wink: :wink: ......if doug was in a metting you should have asked for someone else...ie.eric.....
> 
> copper john has top notch customer service......:darkbeer: :darkbeer:


i did ask for eric as well everybody was in a meeting i am not bashing them i still like the sight. as for you , you dont tell me where and when i can post i will follow the thread till it is closed or everybody is getting there sights. i should not have posted a few things that i have said but it is a free world and who are you to judge me.


madarcher


----------



## cutter10x

MadArcher said:


> i did ask for eric as well everybody was in a meeting i am not bashing them i still like the sight. as for you , you dont tell me where and when i can post i will follow the thread till it is closed or everybody is getting there sights. i should not have posted a few things that i have said but it is a free world and who are you to judge me.
> 
> 
> madarcher




well its not hard to judge someone with a name like madarcher......:wink:


you shoot your spot hogg and sure loc....and ill shoot my copper john...and we'll both be happy....:darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## Rush

Yeah I do. They are green, red, yellow, green, red, yellow. I'm not a big fan of red either, but on these sights, they are very bright so maybe they won't fade away early like all other red fibers. If you have opinions, feel free to let them know. They love feed back, so definitely let them know what you want.



The Yankee said:


> Thanks Buddy. Like I said before I will just wait until the orders calm down a bit and then try again. I just HATE red pins is all.  Do you know what the order of the pins are on the 6 pin sight IE is there a green on the top then a red one then a yellow one? How are the pins placed? If there is a red pin on the bottom that would be great for me, I usually only use 5 pins anyway.





The Yankee said:


> I am anxious to see the pin configuration on that thing.  I think it would be worth the wait also. I'll get one eventually.


----------



## dspringer

*Sorry it took so long . . . .*

Here is the competition sight with a light bracket and light attached.


----------



## Rush

Well Yankee, sorry I mis-informed you about the color combination. By Doug's picture is it green, yellow, red, green, yellow, red. Sorry about that.


----------



## Rick James

Got my 6 pin model today and man this thing is bright enough without the light bracket. I don't see any legal reason to have that light bracket on the bow unless it is legal to hunt at night. To be honest I am going to try and find a way to tame mine down some so the pins don't blur, some sort of way to cover up the fiber wrap a bit. This is going on a 3D specific bow so I don't really care about dawn and dusk lighting conditions. Fit and finish of the sight seems pretty good at first glance though. I will get a chance to play with it a bit tonight after I am done at the daily grind.


----------



## oldglorynewbie

dspringer said:


> Here is the competition sight with a light bracket and light attached.
> View attachment 240369


All good things come to those who wait... Thanks for posting the pic! I am still waiting on my micro to come in but I think it is worth it.:thumbs_up


----------



## mo_bowhunter

I just got an email that mine shipped today...So they seem like they are finally rolling out.


----------



## The Yankee

Thanks Doug. I gotta have one just like that!!!!!!! I'm calling tomorrow and getting one on order. :whoo: :set1_applaud: :drool: :77:  :nixon: :nixon: :nixon:


----------



## The Yankee

Rush said:


> Well Yankee, sorry I mis-informed you about the color combination. By Doug's picture is it green, yellow, red, green, yellow, red. Sorry about that.


No problem Rush. I know you are only trying to help out buddy. That is sure one nice looking sight there isn't it. I guess I can live with just one red pin if I only use 5 of them. Thanks for helping out pal.


----------



## Rush

The Yankee said:


> No problem Rush. I know you are only trying to help out buddy. That is sure one nice looking sight there isn't it. I guess I can live with just one red pin if I only use 5 of them. Thanks for helping out pal.


Hey, no problem Yankee!!! You are very welcome!!! I stared at them so long working at the booth in Louisville that I think they all blended together...lol. They are a very nice looking sight. I'm very impressed with the new dead nuts 2 line. It is something special. When you get yours I hope you enjoy it and good shooting!!! If you kill something with them, post the pics on line for us all to see!!!

Rush


----------



## cutter10x

yup nice light bracket...however i also do not think it is needed....these pins are seriously bright.....


----------



## CHECKAPOKEU

dspringer said:


> Here is the competition sight with a light bracket and light attached.
> View attachment 240369


Is the light bracket like the old Spot Hogg one...which stuck out like a sore thumb? How big is it and how is it attached? Thanks.


----------



## CHECKAPOKEU

BTW, I am still waiting for my DN2 Supreme from www.selectarchery.com. I ordered it a week and a half ago and still no sight. The owner Jim assures me he shipped it out on Friday, we shall see. If I knew Lancaster had it, I would have just bought it there. I did see it in the store however, looked like a nice sight.


----------



## CHECKAPOKEU

Alas, the mailman came through for me today...


----------



## ol'okie

I'm wanting to order the competition version. Anyone know of the best place??

Thanks.


----------



## wihunter402

I got my 4 pin comp from Lancaster for $139.99. Now I just have to get it all set up.


----------



## ol'okie

Just got mine ordered. Said they won't get another shipment in until April 19th.


----------



## The Yankee

I just ordered a competition 6 pin from Lancasters. The price was $149.99 . I think I got the last one because they had to get it out of the showroom.  I also ordered a bunch of other stuff too like I always seem to do.  With a little luck it will be here by next friday, but if it isn't I can wait a little longer. I asked the sales person if it would accept a lens for sure and he said he was not sure if they do or not. I called Copper John and got someone on the phone and asked him and he assured me that they do, they just aren't available yet. That conversation lasted less than a minute, got the info I needed and called Lancasters back up (the whole deal took less than 5 minutes) and now mine is coming.


----------



## ol'okie

Sure hope you called before me. I was told that there were no more in stock. I called about 15 minutes before I posted. I'm having to wait until April 19th before they can get mine shipped.


----------



## Predator

Got my Surpeme 6-pin yesterday.

VERY impressed with this sight.

The pins are unbelievably bright and it is micro-adjustable everywhere.

The Surpreme is the perfect hunting sight for anyone who is looking for one.


----------



## The Yankee

On the competition sights are there .029 pins offered or .019 at this time?


----------



## cutter10x

i have the 4 pin comp...i just could not see useing all 6 pins.....and it seems like to much work to remove any...at least for me......4 will do just fine...


----------



## cutter10x

The Yankee said:


> On the competition sights are there .029 pins offered or .019 at this time?




to be honest i ordered mine with .029 but got .019...i think it was because i was complaining about the wait...so eric got it out as soon as they could and it came .019...but im not complaining and am glad it did....so bright i think the .029 would be to bright


----------



## The Yankee

I ordered my Competition from Lancasters on thursday and it came today. That is just four days and over Easter weekend too!! I took it out of the box and looked right at the pins and I thought there was a light on or something! Wow those suckers are bright! I plan on putting it together and practice moving the pins before I put it on my bow. This is one fine looking unit. The group at Copper John did a fine job on this one, I am glad I waited.  They talked the talk and now it seems they are walking the walk also. Now maybe I might have to buy a new bow to put that sight on as well.  :nixon:


----------



## wihunter402

I got my Comp and it is AWESOME. Thanks guys. I can see a Surpreme in my near future on the hunting rig. Pins are very bright and I love the adjustability of the pins.


----------



## Predator

I would strongly advise staying away from the .029 pins. If you can't see the .019's you've get serious problems. I've never seen .019's this bright and I agree that the .029's might be blinding.


----------



## ol'okie

Might be getting my hopes up. Just got a UPS tracking number for Lancaster's.

Could it be???

Over a week earlier than expected????


----------



## Tecumseh

I see my next bow sight. ...in either .010 or most likely .019 if it is produced. I would sure like it camo'd though. :wink:


----------



## Predator

I'm always confused by the obsession some people have with getting a camo sight vs. a black one.

The amount of surface area on a sight that is visible to game in miniscule and would never be noticed by a deer whether black or camo. Additionally, the camo dipping most companies do on sights is quite dark and would be blobbed up enough at 20 yds. that it would look black anyway. Accordingly, getting a camo sight (vs. black) is completely non-value add for hunting purposes.

So unless you are planning on entering your bow in some sort of fashion show that values camo vs. black on accessories I just don't get why anyone give a rip about having a camo sight or why they would pay extra to get the camo option.


----------



## hoggin03

Predator said:


> I'm always confused by the obsession some people have with getting a camo sight vs. a black one.
> 
> The amount of surface area on a sight that is visible to game in miniscule and would never be noticed by a deer whether black or camo. Additionally, the camo dipping most companies do on sights is quite dark and would be blobbed up enough at 20 yds. that it would look black anyway. Accordingly, getting a camo sight (vs. black) is completely non-value add for hunting purposes.
> 
> So unless you are planning on entering your bow in some sort of fashion show that values camo vs. black on accessories I just don't get why anyone give a rip about having a camo sight or why they would pay extra to get the camo option.


I have never had a camo sight, but if I had the option of buying my Dead Nuts 2 in Hardwoods HD, for say $10 more, I'd be all over it. I know (as I'm sure most everyone does), that a camo sight is not going to make you any more effective as an archer, but I think they look cool when they match the camo on the bow. 

Let me ask you this, do you care if your car has 4 matching wheels or hubcaps? If you do, are you entering _it _into a fashion show?


----------



## Buckeye Bowsmith

I wish Copper John would get it together, stop blowing smoke and ship the Comp 2 sights out. Last I heard they were still working on orders from January:angry: I might as well forget about using it for 3D this year.


----------



## wihunter402

I ordered my Comp 2 in early February and got it end of March. Great sight and well worth the wait.


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors

i just killed two hogs with mine last week
it really stood up to what i threw at it last week
could those be the first kills with a dn2 ever?? 


pics sooner than later :thumbs_up


----------

